# The ABCs: OzzyC style.



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

For those of you familiar with my previous work:

...... 
..... 
... 
........
.........

 
...... 
 
......... 
 

... 
......... 
 
.......... 
... 

 
........ 
......... 
........ 


 
 
 
 


 
 
 
 
 

 
 
... 
......... 
 

......... 
......... 
 
......... 
......... 

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
 

............ 
............ 
............ 
......... 
...

...... 
... 
 
.... 
.........

 
 
 
 


......... 
... 
...... 
......... 
......... 

......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......... 

... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
... 

 
......... 
 
 
 

... 
...... 
... 
...... 
......

 
........ 
 
....... 
......... 

... 

...
............ 
 

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......

......... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
...

......... 
........ 
...... 
..... 
......

......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
... ... 

......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......... 

......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
...... 

 
.......... 
...... 
.. 


... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
... 

...... 
... 
...... 
...... 


... 
......... 
........ 
.... 


 
............ 
....
............ 
 

...... 
...... 
 
......... 
.........

 
 
 
........... 


... 

 
......... 
...

 
........... 
........ 
..... 
..

... 
........ 
... 
......... 
...

... 
......... 
... 
............ 
...




(The stuff I do with my spare time...)


----------



## ohio_eric (May 28, 2007)

Where'd you go to school that there are numbers in the alphabet?


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 28, 2007)

wow you are bored


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 28, 2007)

...
.........
..........
..........
.........
......
.........
............
............
........
...

I'm not doing the rest...


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Where'd you go to school that there are numbers in the alphabet?


 
T3|\|N3|\|3S3. 
 






D-EJ915 said:


> wow you are bored



Actually, I had about half of those done previously.


----------



## telecaster90 (May 28, 2007)

Haha, awesome


----------



## Stitch (May 28, 2007)

... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
... 

 
.......... 
...... 
.. 


 
.......... 
...... 
.. 


......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
...... 

... 
......... 
 
.......... 
...


----------



## B Lopez (May 28, 2007)

Wow. And I thought I was bored today


----------



## Blexican (May 28, 2007)

I'm so jealous of you two right now...I have been pwned by the  emoticon twice already.


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> I'm so jealous of you two right now...I have been pwned by the  emoticon twice already.



Why are you jealous of him? All he did was a copy/paste job.


----------



## Stitch (May 28, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Why are you jealous of him? All he did was a copy/paste job.





Fuck you you fuckin' fuck. Don't appreciate the thought then.


----------



## Blexican (May 28, 2007)

HAHAHA I fucking love you guys.


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Fuck you you fuckin' fuck. Don't appreciate the thought then.



It's ok, when I become a mod, I'll remember you...




































and when I do, I'll be sure to whip out a perma-ban on you.


----------



## Stitch (May 28, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> It's ok, when I become a mod, I'll remember you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











































After all I did for you?


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> After all I did for you?


Yes...

























Then, I'll lift the ban, and use my mod-dom to change your name to NUDE MAN, even though you have no affiliation with that phrase.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 28, 2007)

ozzy + mod-dom


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> ozzy + mod-dom



I was wondering why you were talking about the history channel... Then you edited it before I quoted.


----------



## Stitch (May 28, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Yes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


































You are assuming you will achieve mod-dom before me, emo-boy. 








The forum is unequally balanced between Yanks mods and Scottish mods. Political correctness will win.






















When I become a mod i'm going to delete all your rep and add it to mine.


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> You are assuming you will achieve mod-dom before me, emo-boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's because Chris likes me better, Scene-Kid. 




















What you don't know is that I'm also a Yankee. Prejudice and personal malice will prevail.




























And I'll still have more rep then you steal mine, because I'm cool like that.


----------



## Stitch (May 28, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> It's because Chris likes me better, Scene-Kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, fringe-face, you may be surprised to learn that Chris is into hunky men with Scottish accents. 












 


























Don't worry, you can have Drew.


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Well, fringe-face, you may be surprised to learn that Chris is into hunky men with Scottish accents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So then why would he want you,...



















































Oh, Man of Tiny Phallus?


----------



## Stitch (May 28, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> So then why would he want you,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Because I can spell Phallus correctly.


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Because I can spell Phallus correctly.



But do you know what Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia is? 









































































It's a very long word, but do you know what else it is?















 





































































I thought not. 



































Here's a clue, a synonym to it is: Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia.


































It's that awesome.





























I have no idea what this had to do with anything. 









































Besides, I know you edited the quote of me.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 28, 2007)

> Noun
> Singular
> hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia
> Plural
> ...


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


>



Cheater!


----------



## ohio_eric (May 28, 2007)

Where'd you pick up the word little boy?


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Where'd you pick up the word little boy?



Wouldn't you like to know, old man?



Ozzy hides the fact that he learned of it on the internet several months ago


----------



## ohio_eric (May 28, 2007)

Silly kids


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Silly kids



I'm only one person. 

Silly kids =/= me.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 28, 2007)

mouthy punk ass















There that better?


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> mouthy punk ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite certainly, feeble minded fool.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 28, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Quite certainly, feeble minded fool.





Don't make me hit on your mom.


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Don't make me hit on your mom.



Why would you want too? She's almost as putrid and gag-inducing as yourself.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 28, 2007)

Well that explains you nicely.


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

I'm just wondering, how do you explain the fact that your 1/3 European?


----------



## ohio_eric (May 28, 2007)

My ancestory is all European.


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> My ancestory is all European.



I'm sorry, I didn't want to strain your brain too hard, especially with you being from Ohio and all.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 28, 2007)

The Ohio Crew is supreme.


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

I belive the word your looking for is Penultimate


----------



## Blexican (May 28, 2007)

Wow...and I thought that Antidisestablishmentarianism was a long word...































I  at your spacing abilities.























































































































OUH!!!!!


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Wow...and I thought that Antidisestablishmentarianism was a long word...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I  at you with great focus.





































































































































......... 
... 
.........
...............
......

... 
...... 
... 
...... 
......

......... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
...

 
...... 
...... 
...... 


......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......

...
...............
............... 
............... 
...............


























































































and make spaces in excess of yours.


----------



## Blexican (May 28, 2007)

So it has come to this. 





















































I am forced to use my Wookie powers of spacing infallibility on you. 

































































OUH!!!







































































NUDE MAN









































































































































RRRRRRRH RRRRRRRRLLL!!! RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLL!!!!!!!!
































































[action=TheBlexican3]wonders whether or not he'll get banned for that waste of space.[/action]


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> So it has come to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh well.

















































































I suppose it has.


















































































































It's fine, the Ewoks already killed you.








































































































You don't know the true power of NUDE MAN. 



































































































































<big space here>


----------



## Blexican (May 28, 2007)

HAH! I win because you actually quoted all of that. And John Myung is the greatest, albeit girliest jedi of them all.  And I squished the Ewoks with my hulking, smelly feet-paws!

































































































































































U  t3h NUDE MAN
[action=TheBlexican3]thinks this thread will be closed immediately tomorrow morning by next unsuspecting mod, following with a message like, "This kind of drivel belongs in the 100K contest thread. I flex at you with my modlike powers."[/action]


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> HAH! I win because you actually quoted all of that. And John Myung is the greatest, albeit girliest jedi of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, no. I win because my E-phallus is bigger then yours.  















































































 










































And BTW, NUDE MAN is like a son to me; he was my creation. DON'T MISTREAT NUDE MAN!
<uber-space>



<uber-space>


----------



## Blexican (May 28, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Um, no. I win because my E-phallus is bigger then yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But alas, it may take a young teenager with naked man detecting powers to catch one, but it takes a whole village to feed a NUDE MAN.
















































































 My e-phallus towers over your little girly e-vagin.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Well, the initial post was funny. Mr. Test's dream come true.


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Well, the initial post was funny. Mr. Test's dream come true.



 He better thank me for all my work.


----------



## Blexican (May 28, 2007)

Yes, we have spread many a  in his honor.


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Yes, we have spread many a  in his honor.



What is this "we" you speak of, peon?


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 28, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I was wondering why you were talking about the history channel... Then you edited it before I quoted.


I accidentally posted in here instead of the "memorial day do nothing" thread


----------



## Blexican (May 28, 2007)

The "we" that hath slain many a NUDE MAN n00b in our wake.  Dare you not allow me to take responsibility for all the <uber uber uber space >'s?


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I accidentally posted in here instead of the "memorial day do nothing" thread



Yeah, I figured as much.


----------



## Blexican (May 28, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I accidentally posted in here instead of the "memorial day do nothing" thread



Ah, that makes sense. I was wonderin' what you were talkin' about...


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> The "we" that hath slain many a NUDE MAN n00b in our wake.  Dare you not allow me to take responsibility for all the <uber uber uber space >'s?



I dare not. I doth allow thee a small fraction of due honor, as thou must remain in my wake.


----------



## Blexican (May 28, 2007)

I see. Then I challenge you to a Dance-off!!!


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

You have lost all sence of honor. No Tr00 7 stringer would make such a chalenge.

Consider yourself trumped.


----------



## Blexican (May 29, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> You have lost all sence of honor. No Tr00 7 stringer would make such a chalenge.
> 
> Consider yourself trumped.



I think not.


----------



## OzzyC (May 29, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> I think not.



What is this you put before me?

A picture of your handicapped (she must be, if that's how she plays guitar) mother who can't afford to even buy fabric so she can finish making her pants?


----------



## Blexican (May 29, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> What is this you put before me?
> 
> A picture of your handicapped (she must be, if that's how she plays guitar) mother who can't afford to even buy fabric so she can finish making her pants?



What is this hogwash you speak of, young man?  Rocking out on the NUDE MAN sig:





And she is learning how to split and shred at the same time, thank you very much.


----------



## OzzyC (May 29, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> What is this hogwash you speak of, young man?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, the picture is entitled "yourmom" so it was only my assumption of that fact.
The only shredding being done there was to her pants.

What of this "Young man" tomfoolery? Am I not of an age only 4 less to that of yourself. 
Actually, I don't mind. I just want to be confrontational.  

(And BTW, you owe me $20 for using NUDE MAN on a production guitar.)

<uber space>


TDW or whater other mod reads this: would you mind changing the title to include "(A tribute to Test)" 

Thanks.


----------



## Blexican (May 29, 2007)

Hmm...how about I  at your $20 surcharge and we make a compromise:






I'll give you a 50% option on that.

EDIT: I almost forgot...

<uber uber uber space>


----------



## OzzyC (May 29, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Hmm...how about I  at your $20 surcharge and we make a compromise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I get 50% of the profits and one-off customs to my liking as I will for them.


----------



## Blexican (May 29, 2007)

Then it's settled. NUDE MAN guitars for everyone! YAY!!!


----------



## OzzyC (May 29, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Then it's settled. NUDE MAN guitars for everyone! YAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

ONLY if they comply.

*


----------



## Blexican (May 29, 2007)

*Yes, compliance is a must.* 
<Uber
Uber
Uber
Space>


----------



## OzzyC (May 29, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> *Yes, compliance is a must.*
> <Uber
> Uber
> Uber
> Space>



And it must have 3 single coils, 2 humbuckers, 1 triple coil, and a motherbucker. All of which will ultilize alnico magnets, and be useful for the range from 10hz-20khz.

It will have 7 (or more) strings, and a fan of no less then 20 inches.

The body will be made of glass, stainless steel, and plywood(held together by peanut butter) and have a top made from the teeth of innocent children.

It will be a 5pc. neck through, gold/blueberry jelly/ham/blueberry jelly/gold. 

The f/b will be ebony (and not the wood.) and the frets will be Dunlop 6000 ivory. 

The headstock of compacted and hardened clay, harvested from behind the sewage treatment plant (it's cheaper there)

Tuners with a ratio of 777:1 

a nut made from old fingernails

and a trem with piezo to be made by my company 45 years from now. (but we won't that slow down production)

And it will only be built by the people of Haiti.


----------



## Blexican (May 29, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> And it must have 3 single coils, 2 humbuckers, 1 triple coil, and a motherbucker. All of which will ultilize alnico magnets, and be useful for the range from 10hz-20khz.
> 
> It will have 7 (or more) strings, and a fan of no less then 20 inches.
> 
> ...



Consider it done.


----------



## OzzyC (May 29, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Consider it done.


I had forgotten, it has to be honey ham. 

And inlays on the body saying both OzzyC and NUDEMAN etched in diamond. 

ONe last thing: It must come with complementary censor bars in varying lengths.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 29, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Hmm...how about I  at your $20 surcharge and we make a compromise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 awesome


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 29, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Hmm...how about I  at your $20 surcharge and we make a compromise:



 Holy shit, dude. Rep. You got too much time on your hands, but that ruled.


----------



## Drew (May 29, 2007)

I am so tempted to gratuitously abuse my mod powers here...


----------



## OzzyC (May 29, 2007)

Drew said:


> I am so tempted to gratuitously abuse my mod powers here...



And do what?


----------



## Stitch (May 29, 2007)

This thread rules. I am so proud.


----------



## OzzyC (May 29, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> This thread rules. I am so proud.



 

I'll share the pride with you, as long as you don't tell that Blexican guy. 
I heard his mom plays lefty style.


----------



## Blexican (May 30, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> This thread rules. I am so proud.



Yeah, would have been 10x better if you'd have stayed awake, Stitch. 



OzzyC said:


> I'll share the pride with you, as long as you don't tell that Blexican guy.
> I heard his mom plays lefty style.



What chu doin' fool? Tryin' to cut me out of the action! And yes, that fat asian woman who does splits and you think is my mother does play lefty.


----------



## OzzyC (May 30, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Yeah, would have been 10x better if you'd have stayed awake, Stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> What chu doin' fool? Tryin' to cut me out of the action! And yes, that fat asian woman who does splits and you think is my mother does play lefty.



Well, right now I'm lost in thought because of that shiny box to the right of my rep.


----------



## Stitch (May 30, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Well, right now I'm lost in thought because of that shiny box to the right of my rep.



You bastard. 

I wasn't joking in my PM 







































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































I deserve rep for that.


----------



## Rick (May 30, 2007)

Wow. 

That's all I can say to this thread. 

NUDE MAN


----------



## Stitch (May 30, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I'll share the pride with you, as long as you don't tell that Blexican guy.
> I heard his mom plays lefty style.





TheBlexican3 said:


> Yeah, would have been 10x better if you'd have stayed awake, Stitch.


Sorry! Had a Chemistry exam! 


I  you guys. Your my new favourites! 

 

Now rep me with your l33tness, OzzyC.


----------



## OzzyC (May 30, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> You bastard.
> 
> I wasn't joking in my PM
> 
> ...










































































































































Ok.





rg7420user said:


> Wow.
> 
> That's all I can say to this thread.
> 
> NUDE MAN


----------



## Stitch (May 30, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I'll share the pride with you, as long as you don't tell that Blexican guy.
> I heard his mom plays lefty style.





OzzyC said:


> Ok.



My space beat your space.

But I still  you. 

<stitchspace>


----------



## OzzyC (May 30, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> My space beat your space.
> 
> But I still  you.
> 
> <stitchspace>



Sorry, I'm all spaced out after the past several nights of this. 

<OzSpace>


And BTW, I did rep you, check the User CP


----------



## Blexican (May 30, 2007)

Haha, you rep whores.


----------



## Stitch (May 30, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I'll share the pride with you, as long as you don't tell that Blexican guy.
> I heard his mom plays lefty style.





TheBlexican3 said:


> Haha, you rep whores.



Acting high and mighty will not get you repped.


----------



## OzzyC (May 30, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Acting high and mighty will not get you repped.



Where's the  gone?



<Oz Space>


----------



## Stitch (May 30, 2007)

Edited. 


<stitchspace>


----------



## OzzyC (May 30, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Edited.
> 
> 
> <stitchspace>



 

<OzSpace> 





TheBlexican3 said:


> Haha, you rep whores.



Silence! You already got rep.


----------



## Vince (May 30, 2007)

......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
... ... 


 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......


----------



## Blexican (May 30, 2007)

I act not high and mighty...maybe slightly jealous.

<blexspace>

I can't help but notice your newfound Gold bar, Ozzy...
























































































































































































































OR







































































































OR


----------



## OzzyC (May 30, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> I act not high and mighty...maybe slightly jealous.
> 
> <blexspace>
> 
> ...


Actually, I got it before Stitch repped me, but he sent a PM prior to that saying he wanted to. 

And one of your pics doesn't show up.

<OzSpace>

 

<OzSpace>


----------



## Blexican (May 30, 2007)

It does now. 

It's cool, you guys. It's all in good fun, right? BTW, apparently I have to spread rep around or something like that before I can rep either of you again.























Oh yeah...


----------



## OzzyC (May 30, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> .........
> ......
> ......
> ......
> ...


Did you mean that is a good or bad way, and also, was it towards the original post, everything else, or both? 



TheBlexican3 said:


> It does now.
> 
> It's cool, you guys. It's all in good fun, right? BTW, apparently I have to spread rep around or something like that before I can rep either of you again.
> 
> ...




Yeah, except your your mom playing lefty. 

<OzSpace> 

BTW, I don't since I haven't repped you lately. 

<OzSpace>

*rep*


----------



## Blexican (May 31, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Did you mean that is a good or bad way, and also, was it towards the original post, everything else, or both?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he meant the thread as a whole. 

<blexspace>

She ain't my momma. Maybe Scott's. Or Pauly's. Who else is left handed? She could be anyone's momma.    

<blexspace>



<abbrevblexspace> <[email protected] that by the way


----------



## OzzyC (May 31, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> I think he meant the thread as a whole.
> 
> <blexspace>
> 
> ...



I'm a lefty, but I rejected it in favor of better variety in 7s. 

<OzSpace>



<OzSpace>

On a side note, I think I'm the youngest person to have achived gold status on the forum. 

<OzSpace>


----------



## Blexican (May 31, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I'm a lefty, but I rejected it in favor of better variety in 7s.
> 
> <OzSpace>
> 
> ...



But you are on the forum 28 hours a day, so that's understandable.  

<abbrevblexspace>

 You got there before me, dammit. 

<abbrevblexspace>

And on another side note, I never expected to break 1,000 rep points to begin with. But let's not take the Mr. Test/NUDE MAN thread in that direction. 

<blexspace>

A lefty who plays guitar right-handed is as scary as a midget with a machete.  

<blexspace>

..................................................................................


----------



## OzzyC (May 31, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> But you are on the forum 28 hours a day, so that's understandable.
> 
> <abbrevblexspace>
> 
> ...


Yeah, when school was in session I could only manage 25 hours, but it is summer now, so I have some extra time.

<OzSpace>

As far as rep goes, I knew I was close (within a few hundred) when I hit ~4200, so this thread was a last ditch effort to get there. I almost had it before the last time before Chris changed it again. 
NUDE MAN and my ing abilities are the only things that got me here, in the end.  

<OzSpace>

Equally scary, but ten-fold as dangerous. 

<OzSpace>

Ah, yes. Let us procede to the subject at hand. 

<OzSpace>

Have you finished the new sig prototype?

You have the specs, get to work.  

<OsSpace>

Now.  

<OzSpace>


----------



## yevetz (May 31, 2007)

...... 
..... 
... 
........
.........


----------



## OzzyC (May 31, 2007)

yevetz said:


> ......
> .....
> ...
> ........
> .........


----------



## yevetz (May 31, 2007)

......... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
...


... 
......... 
 
.......... 
... 


...... 
... 
 
.... 
.........


----------



## OzzyC (May 31, 2007)

yevetz said:


> .........
> .........
> .........
> .........
> ...


I see you've learned the American way.


----------



## Blexican (May 31, 2007)

It would appear that my Cambodian production plant has shut down, had something to do with "extreme child labor laws." I figure if a kid can hold a pacifier in his mouth, he can weld human bones and teeth and melt old fingernails to make my guitars. Damn Amnesty International...I mean, how hard can it be for a 2-year old orphan to properly machine and install a Radium-Uranium compound motherbucker? Petrucci can get away with it, why can't I?

<blexspace>

 at bread. Because it took all my peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## OzzyC (May 31, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> It would appear that my Cambodian production plant has shut down, had something to do with "extreme child labor laws." I figure if a kid can hold a pacifier in his mouth, he can weld human bones and teeth and melt old fingernails to make my guitars. Damn Amnesty International...I mean, how hard can it be for a 2-year old orphan to properly machine and install a Radium-Uranium compound motherbucker? Petrucci can get away with it, why can't I?
> 
> <blexspace>
> 
> at bread. Because it took all my peanut butter and jelly.



Wait, Cambodia? I SPECIFICALLY REQUESTED HAITI. 
And since when did radium have magnetic properties.

<OzSpace>

I hate bread too, it robbed my of all the good lunch meat. 

<OzSpace>


----------



## Blexican (May 31, 2007)

I would have originally done Haiti, but it seems that Yngwie Malmsteen is eradicating the whole of Haiti to make burgers. Plus, the year before, Petrucci came through there and chopped down all the palm trees to make his new JP7 prototype. 

<abbrevblexspace>



<blexspace>

I have a personal vendetta against Pita bread, too. It was my idea to slice up baby sheep first.


----------



## Stitch (May 31, 2007)

Im quite partial to tiger bread or hedgehog bread. Anything endangered is good with me. I like mine rare. 

<stitchspace>



<uberstitchspace>


----------



## Blexican (May 31, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Im quite partial to tiger bread or hedgehog bread. Anything endangered is good with me. I like mine rare.
> 
> <stitchspace>
> 
> ...



Then perhaps you'd take interest in my Snow Leopard bread or my Thylacine bread. I'm about to have a special on Alaskan Grey Wolf, as well. (Just don't tell , he'll kill me.)  

<blexspace>



<uberuberuberx1000z00rsblexspace>


----------



## Stitch (May 31, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Then perhaps you'd take interest in my Snow Leopard bread or my Thylacine bread. I'm about to have a special on Alaskan Grey Wolf, as well. (Just don't tell , he'll kill me.)
> 
> <blexspace>
> 
> ...



I'm really looking for something plesiosaur-derived. Anything in stock?

Thylacine? Sounds like an erection-dysfunction pill. 

<stitchspace>



<uberstitchspacetimesthelastnumbertothepowerofthelastnumbernoteididnotsayinfinitythatisnotanumber>


----------



## Blexican (May 31, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I'm really looking for something plesiosaur-derived. Anything in stock?
> 
> Thylacine? Sounds like an erection-dysfunction pill.
> 
> ...



Liopleurodons are in stock. We are searching the oceans for more Elasmosaurii, but they're coming up short since Katrina.

<blexspacetimesthegoldenratiowhichlogicallywouldntseemlikemuchbutitissoshutup>



<blexspace.com.org>

Perhaps Mr. Test can help us find some Kronosaurs, too. They're the only big Plesiosaurs that I don't currently breed.


----------



## OzzyC (May 31, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> I would have originally done Haiti, but it seems that Yngwie Malmsteen is eradicating the whole of Haiti to make burgers. Plus, the year before, Petrucci came through there and chopped down all the palm trees to make his new JP7 prototype.
> 
> <abbrevblexspace>
> 
> ...





stitch216 said:


> Im quite partial to tiger bread or hedgehog bread. Anything endangered is good with me. I like mine rare.
> 
> <stitchspace>
> 
> ...





TheBlexican3 said:


> Then perhaps you'd take interest in my Snow Leopard bread or my Thylacine bread. I'm about to have a special on Alaskan Grey Wolf, as well. (Just don't tell , he'll kill me.)
> 
> <blexspace>
> 
> ...





stitch216 said:


> I'm really looking for something plesiosaur-derived. Anything in stock?
> 
> Thylacine? Sounds like an erection-dysfunction pill.
> 
> ...





TheBlexican3 said:


> Liopleurodons are in stock. We are searching the oceans for more Elasmosaurii, but they're coming up short since Katrina.
> 
> <blexspacetimesthegoldenratiowhichlogicallywouldntseemlikemuchbutitissoshutup>
> 
> ...


You two dare defy me and continue in my absence. 

<OzSpace^OzSpace>(I did some calculations, and I belive this is the number after infinity.)

Well, I'll take anything, as long as it has small cute furry endangered animals. I need it for my hands.  So, what do you have?

<OzSpace>


----------



## Stitch (May 31, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> You two dare defy me and continue in my absence.


You two kept going all night when I was away. 



OzzyC said:


> <OzSpace^OzSpace>(I did some calculations, and I belive this is the number after infinity.)



You strike me as the type to read Douglas Adams and Terry Pratchett, so surely you must know that inifinity is actually very small? 



OzzyC said:


> Well, I'll take anything, as long as it has small cute furry endangered animals. I need it for my hands.  So, what do you have?


Small mammals FTW 



OzzyC said:


> <OzSpace>


<stitchspace>



OzzyC said:


>


----------



## OzzyC (May 31, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> You two kept going all night when I was away.


Yeah, but I was there, I'm the important one, remember? 


 



> You strike me as the type to read Douglas Adams and Terry Pratchett, so surely you must know that inifinity is actually very small?



Actually no, I barely read anything at all that isn't guitar related unless I have to. And besides, aren't there two infinities, one impossibly large and the other impossibly small.  



> Small mammals FTW


 



> <stitchspace>


<OzSpace>



>



............... 
............ 
............... 
............ 
......... 

 
...... 
 
......... 
 

 
 
 
 


 
........ 
 
....... 
......... 


... 

...
............ 
 

... 
...... 
... 
...... 
......

......... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
...

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
 

......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......... 

... 
............... 
............... 
............... 
...............



>


----------



## Blexican (May 31, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Yeah, but I was there, I'm the important one, remember?



Yeah, and my mom plays lefty. 



OzzyC said:


> Actually no, I barely read anything at all that isn't guitar related unless I have to. And besides, aren't there two infinities, one impossibly large and the other impossibly small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, me too. But I watch a lot of educational programming. Discovery HD FTW!!!

<blexspace>



<ourfatherthouartinheavenblexthisspace>

 I'm shocked this thing's still going strong.


----------



## Stitch (May 31, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> <ourfatherthouartinheavenblexthisspace>


I.O.U rep just for that. 

Of course its going strong. The three of us will eventually own this forum


----------



## OzzyC (May 31, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Yeah, and my mom plays lefty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I KNEW IT!  
And besides, do you think this would have started if it weren't for me creating a thread this random. 

<OzSpace>

I'll watch discovery, but not much else. I tend to forget what I'm watching half the time and just leave during commericials.  


<OztheEmpiricalSpace>



We should try to compete with the 100k thread.


----------



## Stitch (May 31, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> We should try to compete with the 100k thread.







But lets not just make it spam, it would get closed then.  Keep it on topic, like lawns and things, except about space and  and NUDE MAN.


----------



## Blexican (May 31, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I.O.U rep just for that.
> 
> Of course its going strong. The three of us will eventually own this forum



*Bela Lugosi accent*...But of course.

<blexyouforthenexttimeyousneeze>



OzzyC said:


> I KNEW IT!
> And besides, do you think this would have started if it weren't for me creating a thread this random.
> 
> <OzSpace>
> ...



You guys, Planet Earth HD is absolutely amazing.  The three of us will dominate the 100K thread.

<cansomeonepleasepassmethesaladblexxing>


----------



## OzzyC (May 31, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> But lets not just make it spam, it would get closed then.  Keep it on topic, like lawns and things, except about space and  and NUDE MAN.



Yes... 
Let us pray for Test's blessing.  



TheBlexican3 said:


> *Bela Lugosi accent*...But of course.
> 
> <blexyouforthenexttimeyousneeze>
> 
> ...



One problem, my TV doesnt support HD. Send me yours. 

<OzSpace>

We _will _dominate, we must.


----------



## Stitch (May 31, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Yes...
> Let us pray for Test's blessing.
> 
> 
> ...



It is our destiny!


----------



## Blexican (May 31, 2007)

Mr. Test, we shall do thy bidding.


----------



## Stitch (May 31, 2007)

Disciples of Mr. Test FTW!


----------



## Blexican (May 31, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Yes...
> Let us pray for Test's blessing.
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be sure to send it, when my warranty expires. 
[action=TheBlexican3]kinda gets that feeling that Mr. Test will chime in here, but to neg-rep us.[/action]


----------



## Stitch (May 31, 2007)

I do hope he doesn't.

Unless he makes us MEGA negative. I mean worse than Metal ken.

That would be fair.


----------



## OzzyC (May 31, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> I'll be sure to send it, when my warranty expires.
> [action=TheBlexican3]kinda gets that feeling that Mr. Test will chime in here, but to neg-rep us.[/action]



DO NOT QUESTION TEST!  
We'll have to sacrifice you first now.


----------



## Stitch (May 31, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


>





OzzyC said:


> DO NOT QUESTION TEST!
> We'll have to sacrifice you first now.



Nice knowing you, Chewie.


----------



## OzzyC (May 31, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Nice knowing you, Chewie.



Come, we must chant.


I mean,


----------



## Stitch (May 31, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> I'll be sure to send it, when my warranty expires.
> [action=TheBlexican3]kinda gets that feeling that Mr. Test will chime in here, but to neg-rep us.[/action]





OzzyC said:


> Come, we must chant.
> 
> 
> I mean,


----------



## Blexican (May 31, 2007)

^Mr. Test should appreciate that and sacrifice the one with the Golden Bar first instead.  

<blexmeinthenameofluciferandmrtest>


----------



## Stitch (May 31, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> I'll be sure to send it, when my warranty expires.
> [action=TheBlexican3]kinda gets that feeling that Mr. Test will chime in here, but to neg-rep us.[/action]





TheBlexican3 said:


> ^Mr. Test should appreciate that and sacrifice the one with the Golden Bar first instead.
> 
> <blexmeinthenameofluciferandmrtest>



I like that idea too.


----------



## OzzyC (May 31, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> ^Mr. Test should appreciate that and sacrifice the one with the Golden Bar first instead.
> 
> <blexmeinthenameofluciferandmrtest>



No, no, no, I insist, noobs first.


----------



## Blexican (May 31, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Nice knowing you, Chewie.



RRRRRH!!!
[action=TheBlexican3]thinks chewie said, "Let thee who hath swam in the lake of fire and tested many forums ascend from the flame and brimstone and proclaim his unholy spawn and light puppies on fire."[/action]


----------



## OzzyC (May 31, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I like that idea too.



Traitor 

(Deselect muti-quote, man)


----------



## Blexican (May 31, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> No, no, no, I insist, noobs first.



But alas, I've been a member for 3 more months than you, young disciple.  

<blexspace>


----------



## OzzyC (May 31, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> But alas, I've been a member for 3 more months than you, young disciple.
> 
> <blexspace>



Ok, we'll merge our plans. 
Senior members first.

Stitch>Blex>Me


----------



## Blexican (Jun 1, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Ok, we'll merge our plans.
> Senior members first.
> 
> Stich>Blex>Me



Stich? He's obviously not Stitch, so he can go first.  

<blexthishouseonqvctonightat8>



<thecommonphrasetoendawiccanprayerisblexxedbe>

[action=TheBlexican3]thinks that we'll all probably get hit simultaneously anyways.[/action]


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 1, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Stich? He's obviously not Stitch, so he can go first.
> 
> <blexthishouseonqvctonightat8>
> 
> ...



[action=OzzyC] checks User CP.[/action]

<OzSpace>

Ok, he goes first, but _then_ Stitch is next. 

Don't worry Stitch, when we get to the volcano, we'll gang up against Blex and throw him in first. 

<Ozisbetterthenyourchildren>


----------



## Blexican (Jun 1, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> [action=OzzyC] checks User CP.[/action]
> 
> <OzSpace>
> 
> ...



Good luck pushing me in, they call me Tons of fun for a reason.  

<whenyoumarryyouaskherfatherforhisblexing>

I  at your mutiny.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 1, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Good luck pushing me in, they call me Tons of fun for a reason.
> 
> <whenyoumarryyouaskherfatherforhisblexing>
> 
> I  at your mutiny.



_MY_ mutiny? I am the leader of all things random within this thread. 
It is you who have become rebellious.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 1, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> _MY_ mutiny? I am the leader of all things random within this thread.
> It is you who have become rebellious.



Must I summon the new Prime minister, the Mr. Test montage on you? 

<wemovedintoournewbuildingcomblex>

......... 
........ 
...... 
..... 
......

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
 

......... 
........ 
...... 
..... 
......

 
 
 
 





 
 
 
 



 
 
 
 





 
...... 
 
......... 
 

 
 
 
 


 
 
 
 


......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......... 

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
 

... 
......... 
 
.......... 
... 

... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
...


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 1, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Must I summon the new Prime minister, the Mr. Test montage on you?
> 
> <wemovedintoournewbuildingcomblex>
> 
> ...



Am I not the very one who elected him? 

<OzSpace>



<new sig>


----------



## Blexican (Jun 1, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Am I not the very one who elected him?
> 
> <OzSpace>
> 
> ...



Aye, that you are. But he follows the command of the purveyor of the holy NUDE MAN sig. Which is both of us. Oh jeez, I didn't think this through. I'm a terrible arch-villain-hero guy.  

<blexmefatherforihavesinnedintheeyesofmrtest>

 at You and your peanut-butter, ham, jam, and gold guitar necks of despair. And nuts made from old lady fingernails. And frets from children's fresh-ripped out teeth. And...um...Uraniummotherbuckers.

<blexflextexmex:it'sthenewcraze!>


----------



## yevetz (Jun 1, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I see you've learned the American way.



Something like that


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 1, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Aye, that you are. But he follows the command of the purveyor of the holy NUDE MAN sig. Which is both of us. Oh jeez, I didn't think this through. I'm a terrible arch-villain-hero guy.
> 
> <blexmefatherforihavesinnedintheeyesofmrtest>
> 
> ...


 


Peanut butter was in the body, holding it together. 
And I wanted ham, for meaty low mids,
jelly, for it's sweet high end
and gold, to keep the classic metal tone.


I was thinking of the customers when I chose fingernails, too. Think about it, Who has a chunk of graphite, or block of steel they can carve into a new nut around their house? Exactly, no one does. 

BTW, the frets were ivory, the kid's teeth are supposed to be the top.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 2, 2007)

I cannot believe you fools allowed this to come off the first page in OT.









FOOLS!



























































































*Note no wub.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 2, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I cannot believe you fools allowed this to come off the first page in OT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did what I could. The fault is yours. 

<OzSpace>


----------



## Stitch (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh? Do explain.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 2, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Oh? Do explain.


I was the last to post before it's omitance from the first page, and when the 24 hour peroid was over for me to repost, I was unavilable.

<OzSpace>


----------



## Stitch (Jun 2, 2007)

Then you are a selfish whelp.






















































But I  you.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 2, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Then you are a selfish whelp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, it was Blex's fault. 

<OzSpace>



<OzSpace^2>


----------



## Stitch (Jun 2, 2007)

Picking on young un's FTW!



I was loving the mutiny earlier, btw!

tried to PM Mr. test about the rogue thread but his inbox is apparently full.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 2, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Picking on young un's FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That mutiny was almost successful until I reminded Blex that NUDE MAN is under my jurisdiction.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 2, 2007)

I was referring to the mutiny against me. 

Where is ol' hairy feet anyway?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 2, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I was referring to the mutiny against me.
> 
> Where is ol' hairy feet anyway?



It couldn't have been a mutiny against you, since you weren't in control.  

I don't know, I don't remember seeing much of Chewie today.

On a side note, I put my Alnico Vs in my stock PUs, just to see what they were like. Well, they still suck.  Still waiting on the money so I can order myself some real PUs.


----------



## jaymz_wylde (Jun 3, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> For those of you familiar with my previous work:
> 
> ......
> .....
> ...



Thanks for clearing up my mind for how the alphabet really goes I couldnt cope


----------



## yevetz (Jun 3, 2007)

... 

...
............ 
 

......... 
......... 
 
......... 
......... 

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
 

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......

I can write    (I know kung-fu   )


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 3, 2007)

jaymz_wylde said:


> Thanks for clearing up my mind for how the alphabet really goes I couldnt cope






yevetz said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> ............
> ...



I know jujitsu, tai-kwon-do, kung-fu, and 15 other dangerous words.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 3, 2007)

You can be the one ... who usues the emoticon alphabet...
BUT I WAS FIRST


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 3, 2007)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> You can be the one ... who usues the emoticon alphabet...
> BUT I WAS FIRST



I grant you unlimited access to my material.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry about that been writing an essay about Meshuggah and Stravinsky. 

Dont squint at me, you posted THEN editted so when I read 'fixed' you hadnt changed it yet.

Sheesh!


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 3, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Sorry about that been writing an essay about Meshuggah and Stravinsky.
> 
> Dont squint at me, you posted THEN editted so when I read 'fixed' you hadnt changed it yet.
> 
> ...





 you're the one who looked crazy for not seeing it, it's not my fault you didn't see it.

So why are you writing an essay on those two figures, I don't see how you would connect them to each other.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 3, 2007)

AHA! Chewie is back like a bad case of herpes! Sorry for the departure, I had a bout with a bottle of moonshine and lost. What chu crazy fools been up to?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 3, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> AHA! Chewie is back like a bad case of herpes! Sorry for the departure, I had a bout with a bottle of moonshine and lost. What chu crazy fools been up to?



Not again...

Well, you could check the posts since you left.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 3, 2007)

Right on. In the very same vein as the rest of this thread...


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)

Classic:


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)

The one on Drew's profile is the best, though.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)

Now if I just had a 1527 to mod. [action=TheBlexican3]eyes Ozzy's 1527.[/action]


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 4, 2007)

Never.






No 1527 for you!


----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)

You will give me your 1527.





Or He will sit on you.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 4, 2007)

I working on learning a new song.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)

This guy approves.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> So why are you writing an essay on those two figures, I don't see how you would connect them to each other.



Well I managed it. 

I compared Stravinsky's The Rite Of Spring with Meshuggah's New Millenium Cyanide Christ and discussed polyrhythm, polytonality, use of instrumentation, etc. 

It actually reads very well, AND i managed to sneak in some recordings of my own playing of djent-y stuff.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 4, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Well I managed it.
> 
> I compared Stravinsky's The Rite Of Spring with Meshuggah's New Millenium Cyanide Christ and discussed polyrhythm, polytonality, use of instrumentation, etc.
> 
> It actually reads very well, AND i managed to sneak in some recordings of my own playing of djent-y stuff.



I'd like to see you try to do one comparing them lyrically now.  
I counter-flex at you.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)

Tomas Haake could toss a drum stick through Stravinsky's head.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I'd like to see you try to do one comparing them lyrically now.
> I counter-flex at you.



Easy.

Next?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 4, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Easy.
> 
> Next?



What color is Blex's underwear.

A question no man can answer...


----------



## Stitch (Jun 4, 2007)

The same colour as Zakk Wylde's.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> The same colour as Zakk Wylde's.



You mean brownish yellow and nonexistent?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 4, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> The same colour as Zakk Wylde's.



Hah! Blex doesn't wear any! 

From what I've heard, anyway. 

Ah! he beat me to it.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)

Haha stitchy is one point away from 4000. Someone better thank a thread!

And I do wear 'em, by the way. They usually have penguins on them. 'Cause penguins are


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2007)

What the hell has happened to this thread?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 4, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> What the hell has happened to this thread?



Um, appearantly it ws Stitch, Blex and me that happened to it.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Um, appearantly it ws Stitch, Blex and me that happened to it.



True that. Testphiles 4 Life!


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 5, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> True that. Testphiles 4 Life!


----------



## Blexican (Jun 5, 2007)

Thread catcher: Activated.

<blexspace>


----------



## Stitch (Jun 5, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> What the hell has happened to this thread?





This:


----------



## Blexican (Jun 5, 2007)

More like this:


----------



## Stitch (Jun 5, 2007)

Nah, more like this:


----------



## Blexican (Jun 5, 2007)

So you're saying the thread is like getting pwned by a website for image theft?

<blexisbetterthansexspace>

I guess I see your point.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 5, 2007)

FUCK
I thought id got round that by about eight thingies 

I can see it


----------



## Blexican (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks more like an ad for DVDActive to me 

Perhaps this is what you were trying to post:


----------



## Stitch (Jun 5, 2007)

Nah, this will do in the meantime:


----------



## Blexican (Jun 5, 2007)

Whoa...Image Resizer FTW...


----------



## Stitch (Jun 5, 2007)

JESUS.



Its a shame, because your photo is actually really shit.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, let's try this one:


----------



## Stitch (Jun 5, 2007)

A death star warping into shape? 

Looks like my eBay link would plug that hole nicely, and spritz it up nicely!

Wait, if its a black hole, surely everything would come back out?


----------



## Blexican (Jun 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> A death star warping into shape?
> 
> Looks like my eBay link would plug that hole nicely, and spritz it up nicely!
> 
> Wait, if its a black hole, surely everything would come back out?



Just like a real black hole.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 5, 2007)

Dude! haha!

 @ Oswaldo and his non-msn-ness.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 5, 2007)

I second that.  x2

OUH! You fools! Guess Chewie has to step in here AGAIN!


----------



## Blexican (Jun 7, 2007)

[action=TheBlexican3]fears the wrath of the Automerged Doublepost.[/action]


----------



## Stitch (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm here, but i'm going out for end-of-school prom now.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 8, 2007)

Haha, you titty chaser. 
Good luck with that, Stitchy!


----------



## Stitch (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Jun 9, 2007)

???




























OUH


----------



## Stitch (Jun 9, 2007)

Drunk. Bleurgh.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 9, 2007)

Haha, I wish I was. I had intended on it, but my buddy is having relationship problems, and the girl that was supposed to wait a week to try and patch things up decides to show up and rain on our parade. Now I have to make myself scarce without actually leaving the house so they can fight and bicker back and forth. I wish they'd just realize that they're not going to be happy until one breaks away from the other, but having a laptop and a death-metal-loaded iPod to myself for a few is well worth bearing the storm. 

Whatcha drinkin' tonight, Stitchy?

<blexspacefromhellthesameplacethatthedrumkitandmattiasiaeklundhsrussiandistortionpedalarefrom>

:wubsquintfromhell:


----------



## Stitch (Jun 9, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Haha, I wish I was. I had intended on it, but my buddy is having relationship problems, and the girl that was supposed to wait a week to try and patch things up decides to show up and rain on our parade. Now I have to make myself scarce without actually leaving the house so they can fight and bicker back and forth. I wish they'd just realize that they're not going to be happy until one breaks away from the other, but having a laptop and a death-metal-loaded iPod to myself for a few is well worth bearing the storm.
> 
> Whatcha drinkin' tonight, Stitchy?
> 
> ...



JD, SoCo, Aftershcok, and even some Archers. 

The bar was shit, totally full of American piss-water, no real spirits. 



you?


----------



## Blexican (Jun 9, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> JD, SoCo, Aftershcok, and even some Archers.
> 
> The bar was shit, totally full of American piss-water, no real spirits.
> 
> ...



Ouh, sounds like a good time. I'm glad I'm not legal for that very reason...bars suck ass, especially in America. I wanna come up to Europe and do some Absinthe. I've already conquered pure moonshine and am up for a challenge


----------



## Stitch (Jun 10, 2007)

Come to the UK.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 10, 2007)

<blexwillownyourk7someday>

Random Scottish Moors:






^I'm so there...one of these days.

<blexandstitchwonderwhereozzyscaveis>


----------



## Stitch (Jun 10, 2007)

Your fucking right. I'll get some nice photos for you sometime, but not just now. 








Where the hell is oswaldo?


----------



## Blexican (Jun 10, 2007)

No idea...


----------



## Blexican (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow, I actually have 71 posts in this thread 

But where are my compatriots?


----------



## Stitch (Jun 12, 2007)

Better questions; a) why are you ignoring me on MSN,b) why does Oswaldo smell, c) where is he? and d) why havent you repped me recently 


This thread was a total trainwreck. We should probably insert some squintage soon. How do you see how many posts you have in this thread?


----------



## Blexican (Jun 13, 2007)

a) Tylenol cold and sinus makes a good day's nap, b) No idea, but Dream Theater is still cool, c) Probably hiding in a cave listening to the new Dream Theater, d) Check yo shit, mang

<blexmeallyouwantIcantstopsneezing>


 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......

 
........ 
 
....... 
......... 

...... 
..... 
... 
........
.........

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
 

......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......... 

......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
... ... 

 
........ 
 
....... 
.........

 
 
 
 


... 
......... 
 
.......... 
...

...... 
... 
 
.... 
.........

... 

...
............ 
 





 
 
 
 
 

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......

......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
... ... 

[action=Blexican]says that to check post numbers in a thread, wave your mouse over the flaming mail icon to the left of the thread listing. If you've posted in the thread before, there'll be a black dot in the middle of it.[/action]






and one for good measure


----------



## Blexican (Jun 14, 2007)

Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Stitch (Jun 14, 2007)

Ye wot?


----------



## Blexican (Jun 14, 2007)

Well played, sir. I thought you'd have thrown a  in there somewhere, but alas, 'twas all spaces.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, I'm in for a quick visit, my computer crashed to morning after my last post. I'm in the county library and should be regular again within a week or so. 



stitch216 said:


> Your fucking right. I'll get some nice photos for you sometime, but not just now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. 


On an unrelated note, I've been gone for this long and you guys have only gone throuhg two more pages?  I really am the life of this thread.



stitch216 said:


> Better questions; a) why are you ignoring me on MSN,b) why does Oswaldo smell, c) where is he? and d) why havent you repped me recently
> 
> 
> This thread was a total trainwreck. We should probably insert some squintage soon. How do you see how many posts you have in this thread?



B) I was born with a nose
C) library 
EDIT: oh yeah. and listening to NADS
(IE you'll only know what I mean if you got the special edition. )


when you look at a thread (like from new posts, or off topic) click on the post count for the thread.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 14, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Well, I'm in for a quick visit, my computer crashed to morning after my last post. I'm in the county library and should be regular again within a week or so.
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> ...



Well, there's only so much that one can post without being hit by the Autometged-Doublepost from hell. 

Still, we've been on the front page for like ever, even in your absence.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 14, 2007)

And I STILL have the most posts in the thread after my absence.  It better stay that way; so long as it stays on page one.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, you've got the most amount of posts out of the three of us in general.

And  too.


OUH


----------



## Stitch (Jun 15, 2007)

yeaup, but he only has one more rep bar. 

I'm working on that.

I must say its kinda sign of the sheer awesomeness that the mods haven't closed this. I guess it is because we aren't causing trouble.

I am totally gonna send a contribution chris's way now.


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2007)

Kiss ass.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey all you fuckers have more than me 

I will be sending a contribution pretty soon, too.

Yeah, it is a miracle that it hasn't been closed yet. I thought  was close to doing it, but I'm glad he didn't. Look how beautiful our flower has grown!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 16, 2007)

jeeeeesus, I need a DRINK


----------



## Stitch (Jun 16, 2007)

When was  going to close it? 








Haha has anyone seen Zepp88's 'under'-name lately?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 16, 2007)

at all of you!


----------



## Stitch (Jun 16, 2007)

Shut up.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 16, 2007)

So.... uhh, whats up in this thread really?


----------



## Stitch (Jun 16, 2007)

Perhaps you should read all of it. 





















All 249 posts of it, really.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 17, 2007)

Seedawakener needs enlightenment.

 at Ozzy.

I thought  was gonna close it way back in the beginning when he said that the initial joke was funny but nothing after that


----------



## Stitch (Jun 17, 2007)

I just read the entire thread again. It rules. I love Rick's interjections of "WTF happened here?" 



Anyone got any good squintage lately?


----------



## Blexican (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm ing, ing, and ing just fine.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Jun 18, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Stitch (Jun 18, 2007)

Wooo! New rep bar!


----------



## Blexican (Jun 18, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## Stitch (Jun 18, 2007)

My first gold bar.

I owe Rick a pint. \m/


----------



## Blexican (Jun 19, 2007)

I need my first gold bar.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm Back. 

And this time with a new computer. An Inspiron E1505.
The keyboard is giving me some trouble, but other then that, it's great. :yeswya"


----------



## Stitch (Jun 19, 2007)

:yeswya", indeed.





Gah. PC's FTL.  Or perhaps :nowya"


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 19, 2007)

:ahgreed:

Or more raTHER, SmALL laptop keyboards FTL.

(I didn't do any of that on purpose, I swaer, it was all because of the keyboard. )


----------



## Blexican (Jun 20, 2007)

Full-sized keyboards FTW!!! Couldn't you just get a fold-up keyboard, Ozzy? They go for 20 bucks and they're USB, so you could just plug it right in.

<>
























































































































WOOOOOOOW


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 20, 2007)

I suppose, but that would mean using _*my*_ money which is better spent on gear, CDs, and what I'll need to fix my future car.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 20, 2007)

True enough. What kind of car?

And when you gonna let me try out that 1527?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 20, 2007)

Blexican said:


> True enough. What kind of car?
> 
> And when you gonna let me try out that 1527?



It'll be a Lincoln Continental '93-'94 handed down to me by my parents. It needs a new muffler (Then old one fell off as someone was test driving it and potentially buying it, so... we still have it. )
I need the air ride system changed to shocks (The driver rear tire isn't touching the ground right now, and the front is higher then the back. )
A/C need some work, and I think there's some other stuff too.

I'll let you try it when you get me a UV7BK '91 and a fully loaded JP7.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 20, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> It'll be a Lincoln Continental '93-'94 handed down to me by my parents. It needs a new muffler (Then old one fell off as someone was test driving it and potentially buying it, so... we still have it. )
> I need the air ride system changed to shocks (The driver rear tire isn't touching the ground right now, and the front is higher then the back. )
> A/C need some work, and I think there's some other stuff too.
> 
> I'll let you try it when you get me a UV7BK '91 and a fully loaded JP7.



Nice, I always liked the Continental, they're classy. How long do you think it'll be before the work that needs to be done gets done?

As far as your request, how's about a custom Carvin made from the liquified remains of Bengal tigers? With piezos. Gotta have piezos.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 20, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Nice, I always liked the Continental, they're classy. How long do you think it'll be before the work that needs to be done gets done?
> 
> As far as your request, how's about a custom Carvin made from the liquified remains of Bengal tigers? With piezos. Gotta have piezos.



Thanks, I like it too, nice leather trim, seat position memory (I always have to fight with my mom over where the seat is, when I get in after she drives, my knees are firmly against the dash, and the wheel compacts my groin. ), the only thing I haven't mentioned it could use is a new radio w/ CD player and line in for my MP3 player. Also, it's black.  
The work depends on when I can horde up some money, and when I can get my father to help me with it. He's certified mechanic, but had a recent career path change, so now he drives trucks cross-country and fixes cars on the side.

Piezos and full floating trem, or else it's off. Also, it better have a nice A^10 quilt top.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, I hate when I drive and the steering wheel's all up on my chest like it wants me or somethin'. Sounds sweet dude. I'd personally go for a nice Cassette deck because you'd have the triple-whammy: Cassette, CD (with cassette adapter), and MP3 (also with cassette adapter.)

It will have a Double-edge-malnourished-childrens-nasal-iron-deposit tremolo, and the quilt will be discombobulated were-cheetah.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 20, 2007)

I would consider it, but I don't have any tapes, and the look of a CD/ line in unit is a lot cleaner. Plus, it'll keep the signal chain a little neater. 
And if I wanted to do that with it in it's current condition, it wouldn't work out, since the tape deck has failed.  Also, I just remembered that the motor for the antenna doesn't work. We have the part, just not the tool.

Alright, sounds good, just don't forget the ivory frets, like you did on my sig guitar.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, I guess the tape deck is pretty ancient...there's just something about listening to old Testament records on cassette that gets me though. Do they make CD players that read MP3 CD's and have a line-in? That'd be sweet and I'd probably throw one of those in whatever car I owe the displeasure of crashing and destroying.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 20, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Yeah, I guess the tape deck is pretty ancient...there's just something about listening to old Testament records on cassette that gets me though. Do they make CD players that read MP3 CD's and have a line-in? That'd be sweet and I'd probably throw one of those in whatever car I owe the displeasure of crashing and destroying.



I'd say most of them probably do, but I haven't done much research into it.

But, unlike you, I already crashed a car, and will be putting it in a different one, so I don't mess it up in a wreck.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 20, 2007)

So I heard...did you already have the hearing and stuff?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 20, 2007)

Blexican said:


> So I heard...did you already have the hearing and stuff?



Yeah, it'll be suspended for six months, I haven't gotten the letter yet, so it'll definitly be postponing the time I can get my license. But, on the other hand, it'll give me plenty of time to get that stuff done.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 20, 2007)

True. That six months plus should be a breeze. Hell, if you have a supermarket near your house, you might be able to get away with small trips.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 20, 2007)

Haha, I'll have a brand new Walgreen's a 10th of a mile down my street soon, and there's a WalMart within a mile or two. I wouldn't risk it, though. I may as well just walk, if I'm going on my own. Or, with me being the lazy bum I am, just wait for my parents to take me.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 20, 2007)

That's the approach I take most of the time 
Besides, I hate public transportation, so local stores are essential.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 20, 2007)

I live in a small town, so public transports aren't an option, unless I decide to request a cab to drive 30+ miles so they can drive me down the street.  Luckily, we moved just on the edge of town a bit over a year ago, if we didn't, it'd be a leisurely 15 mile jog tp get to anywhere.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 20, 2007)

I wish I lived in a small town with civilization somewhat farther away. I tell ya what, I'd be in much better shape!


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 20, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I wish I lived in a small town with civilization somewhat farther away. I tell ya what, I'd be in much better shape!





It hasn't worked for me; the only shape I have is rotund!


----------



## Blexican (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey, the way of the buddha works for me! But I will hope to have a license and hopefully a car within the next year.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 20, 2007)

So do you have to be 18 to get a permit there and 19 to get a license, or what?


----------



## Blexican (Jun 20, 2007)

Nah, you can get a permit at 16 and a license 6 months after issue of permit. Up until age 18, you need a 50-hour driving log to submit, too. When you turn 18 (I'm 19, so I'm just lazy at this point), the 6-month rule and log are kaput. My mom's got me in between doctors since I'm still on her health insurance, so I haven't gotten around to a physical, which is required for a permit test. I'm workin' on it, though.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 20, 2007)

That's way more strict then around here. In Tennesse, you can get a license at 16 ,so long as you have someone to sign off that you had the hours ( whether you do or don't actually have them is a different matter) and other then the knowledge test, all you have to do for a permit is pass an eye exam you do at their office, and bring some papers along.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 20, 2007)

Sounds cool...I guess the physical is to make sure that you won't have an epileptic seizure or a heart attack behind the wheel. I'm not prone towards either, so I'm cool. Now the eye exam could be a problem...I have 20/80 vision in my left eye, and 20/60 in my right, and that was a few years ago.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 20, 2007)

Would that be far sighted or near sighted? I can't remember which it is...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 20, 2007)

he's near sighted. mine are 20/250 and 20/275. 
Meaning - i can see 20 feet what a normal person can at 250 or 275 feet (Depending on the eye)


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 20, 2007)

It's kinda strange to see you posting here MK.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, I need glasses/contacts badly.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 20, 2007)

Not trying to disrupt your conversion, but this thread sucks.

Thanks.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 20, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Not trying to disrupt your conversion, but this thread sucks.
> 
> Thanks.



O

R

L

Y

?


----------



## Blexican (Jun 20, 2007)

What's that I smell...?


----------



## Stitch (Jun 20, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Not trying to disrupt your conversion, but this thread sucks.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...





Not trying to dirupt your life, but your existence sucks.



I'd neg rep you but you are not worthy. 



Oswaldo, Blexican, wtf happened? I leave or 24 hours for an SD Invader and to score with chicks two years younger than me and our thread goes to shit.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 20, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Not trying to dirupt your life, but your existence sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 This place was a train wreck before I got back, this isn't too bad in comparison. I'm making this place better one  at a time.


----------



## Naren (Jun 20, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Not trying to disrupt your conversion, but this thread sucks.
> 
> Thanks.



Oh yeah?  Well, guess what? ... YOU suck.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 21, 2007)

Naren said:


> Oh yeah?  Well, guess what? ... YOU suck.



Your fucking right!


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

Hell yes! You tell 'im, Naren!

 at Ge.




























































You thought I was done? Here's some more for ya 

















































































































NEED A LITTLE EXCITEMENT?! SNAP INTO A SLIM JIM!


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG,OMG! A reply to Naren that didn't involve .

:


----------



## Naren (Jun 21, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Your fucking right!



G-three-er-mayneeuhm needs to get a clue. 



OzzyC said:


> OMG,OMG! A reply to Naren that didn't involve .
> 
> :



Yeah, I never really understand why the Blexican always does that. I wonder if he's trying to get revenge on me for my badmouthing of all Blexicans and the Blexican government.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

Naren said:


> G-three-er-mayneeuhm needs to get a clue.





Sorry, Ozzy. 

The blexican government runs on hate. 

I do the  because it's fun.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 21, 2007)

Naren said:


> G-three-er-mayneeuhm needs to get a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I never really understand why the Blexican always does that. I wonder if he's trying to get revenge on me for my badmouthing of all Blexicans and the Blexican government.


It's not your fault Blexico raised the price of free child labor. 



Blexican said:


> Sorry, Ozzy.
> 
> The blexican government runs on hate.
> 
> I do the  because it's fun.


Hate...and the blood of AB- prepubescent boys


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, YES...there will be blood.


----------



## Naren (Jun 21, 2007)

My vacation to Blexico was cut short when all the other passengers on my tourbus were massacred by the Blexico police...

Luckily I was able to get across the border before they could kill me.

Ever since then, I haven't been able to trust a single Blexican.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 21, 2007)

I once heard they only tip 14.9%


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

You should have flied Amiristan Air! They have the lowest innocent-bloodshed ratio of any Blexican airline! And they take all sorts of payment for fare...goats, sheep, cashews, old lint balls from your grandpa's bellybutton...they take it all!

Yeah, those hairy patrol Blexes are easily corrupted...but I will have control over ALL blexico one day. Just you see. And I'll put  in charge of Japanese...er...Wookie translation. And he can be an ambassador.

And Ozzy will be in charge of defense.

And Stitch in charge of Agriculture.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 21, 2007)

Blexican said:


> You should have flied Amiristan Air! They have the lowest innocent-bloodshed ratio of any Blexican airline! And they take all sorts of payment for fare...goats, sheep, cashews, old lint balls from your grandpa's bellybutton...they take it all!
> 
> Yeah, those hairy patrol Blexes are easily corrupted...but I will have control over ALL blexico one day. Just you see. And I'll put  in charge of Japanese...er...Wookie translation. And he can be an ambassador.
> *
> ...








I've already started on it.


----------



## Naren (Jun 21, 2007)

Blexican said:


> You should have flied Amiristan Air! They have the lowest innocent-bloodshed ratio of any Blexican airline! And they take all sorts of payment for fare...goats, sheep, cashews, old lint balls from your grandpa's bellybutton...they take it all!
> 
> Yeah, those hairy patrol Blexes are easily corrupted...but I will have control over ALL blexico one day. Just you see. And I'll put  in charge of Japanese...er...Wookie translation. And he can be an ambassador.
> 
> ...



You're going to put LEONARD NIMOY in charge of Wookie translation!?  Aren't you thinking of the wrong sci-fi series?


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

No, silly!  is you! LEONARD NIMOY's building my Back To The Future car.


----------



## Naren (Jun 21, 2007)

Why am I Spock? And why am I  when I've never done a face like that in my life?!

You aren't making sense, man! And you expect to overthrow the corrupt Blexican government!?


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

Absolutely. Because such a government can only exist without making sense.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 21, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Absolutely. Because such a government can only exist without making sense.



Absolutely, and besides, of the three of us, you're the only one not dating a supermodel right now, Naren. 

I think that's reason enough.


----------



## Naren (Jun 21, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Absolutely, and besides, of the three of us, you're the only one not dating a supermodel right now, Naren.
> 
> I think that's reason enough.



What!? My "model" girlfriend isn't as good as your "supermodel" girlfriend?!  Your girlfriend might be pretty, but mine is insanely cute!! - which beats "pretty" any day.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Absolutely, and besides, of the three of us, you're the only one not dating a supermodel right now, Naren.
> 
> I think that's reason enough.



Bshhh, Yeah, totally, dude.

Did either of you ever notice with pianos, almost everything you can play with all black keys sounds asian?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 21, 2007)

Naren said:


> What!? My "model" girlfriend isn't as good as your "supermodel" girlfriend?!  Your girlfriend might be pretty, but mine is insanely cute!! - which beats "pretty" any day.



Let's face it Naren, you knew you would be trumped someday. 





Blexican said:


> Bshhh, Yeah, totally, dude.
> 
> Did either of you ever notice with pianos, almost everything you can play with all black keys sounds asian?


Congrats for noticing. Wanna cookie?






























...I've noticed that too.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

Fuck yeah I want a cookie! 

I dunno though dude...Naren's...er...'s girlfriend is probably pretty Uber hot.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 21, 2007)

THEN GO BUY YOURSELF ONE! WHAT? DO YOU THINK I WAS GOING TO GIVE YOU ONE?!?


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll get my wookie to give me a cookie.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 21, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I'll get my wookie to give me a cookie.



Tell him to use more anthrax this time; the last batch didn't have a deadly dose.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 21, 2007)

Naren said:


> Oh yeah?  Well, guess what? ... YOU suck.





















I don't think I do. I think this thread does.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 21, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Your fucking right!



Says who?


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 21, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Hell yes! You tell 'im, Naren!
> 
> at Ge.
> 
> ...



Why is all that hate targeted at me? 










































 




























 





























You suck, too!


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 21, 2007)

Naren said:


> G-three-er-mayneeuhm needs to get a clue.



Hello Eric!


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 21, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Tell him to use more anthrax this time; the last batch didn't have a deadly dose.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 21, 2007)

Dude, at least wait for someone else to post once in a while.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

He probably gets a bunch of browser windows open at the same time and posts everything all at once.

I  at that. Don't be jealous because it's competing with 100K. 

As far as anthrax in my cookies, that'd flat out rock.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 21, 2007)

Blexican said:


> He probably gets a bunch of browser windows open at the same time and posts everything all at once.
> 
> I  at that. Don't be jealous because it's competing with 100K.
> 
> As far as anthrax in my cookies, that'd flat out rock.



I'm tellin' ya, it knocks 'em dead!


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

I bet it might, but I don't like the idea of some maggot in my anthrax cookie.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 21, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Dude, at least wait for someone else to post once in a while.



Uhm...


















no.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 21, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Uhm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But you just did.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

Oi.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 21, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> But you just did.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 21, 2007)

You guys all suck. Why the stage invasion?!

Blex!......agriculture? wtf?! 

Hows the Nude Man sig coming guys?

Off to work now - 4 hours was just enough, Blex.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 21, 2007)

I haven't gotten word from Blex in a while, but from what I understand, I won't be getting my African ebony fretboard like I wanted.


----------



## Naren (Jun 21, 2007)

I am better than anyone's kids.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 21, 2007)

Naren said:


> I am better than anyone's kids. :condescend:



We don't have a :condescend: emote, n00b.


----------



## Naren (Jun 21, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> We don't have a :condescend: emote, n00b.



:condescend:  We do now!!!!! :condescend:


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 21, 2007)

Eric you n00b.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> You guys all suck. Why the stage invasion?!
> 
> Blex!......agriculture? wtf?!
> 
> ...



I figured it'd be a good field, since you're the master of drunkedness. You could educate the poor people of Blexico about better things to drink than tequila fermented from donkey piss.



OzzyC said:


> I haven't gotten word from Blex in a while, but from what I understand, I won't be getting my African ebony fretboard like I wanted.



I'm still putting the african ebony boards on, with frets made from liquid teeth from the mouths of the third-born of egypt.



Naren said:


> I am better than anyone's kids.



He is. 



g3rmanium said:


> Eric you n00b.



I see you're slowly catching on, Ge. But you're still a n00b.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 21, 2007)

Master of drunkeness? How so? Perhaps because every time i talk to you I am drunk? 

Im not liking the new kids in here. The other guys were cool, but these guys are just rejects from the 100k Posts thread.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

I think that's the biggest gap in Squint history. I could give you another field to be in charge in, if you like.









































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































It should be noted to avoid page 34 if you don't want your scrolling finger to fall off.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 21, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Im not liking the new kids in here. The other guys were cool, but these guys are just rejects from the 100k Posts thread.







stitch216 said:


>



REPORTED!


----------



## Stitch (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep...you crashed my browser. 

<abbreviatedblexspaceduetonotbeingabletospaceasmuchasstitchandfeelingquiteinferiortohismacskillsandsuchwowthisisalmostlongasasongtitlebytheegyptianthemeddeathmetalbandnile>


----------



## Stitch (Jun 21, 2007)

This thread delivers.

And three of us know why.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

I deem the last response true. Not that it means anything


----------



## Stitch (Jun 21, 2007)

Cancelled?


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

I won't cancel t3h stitchy...


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 22, 2007)

Where are you two?









































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































<Thisiswhyit'smythreadspace>











































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Haha, editing this post put firefox as non-responsive for almost a minute. 

Also, I agree that I'm not particularly liking the spill-off we've been getting from 100K.


----------



## Naren (Jun 22, 2007)

Germanium was right. This thread REALLY REALLY REALLY *DOES* suck.


BIG TIME.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> Germanium was right. This thread REALLY REALLY REALLY *DOES* suck.
> 
> 
> BIG TIME.



 
It's an inside joke. You're not inside.


----------



## Naren (Jun 22, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> It's an inside joke. You're not inside.



I don't see how putting 100 pages of blank space is funny.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> I don't see how putting 100 pages of blank space is funny.



 That's only a long term goal.

The current one is finding some help in translating Wookie.


----------



## Naren (Jun 22, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> That's only a long term goal.
> 
> The current one is finding some help in translating Wookie.



The Blexican finally realized that his wookie abilities suck?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> The Blexican finally realized that his wookie abilities suck?



Nah, he's just caught up with overtaking Blexico. It's not an easy task, you know.


----------



## Naren (Jun 22, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Nah, he's just caught up with overtaking Blexico. It's not an easy task, you know.



You kidding? I did it twice just last week.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> You kidding? I did it twice just last week.



Well, it's a bit harder when it's meant to last for more then three days.


----------



## Naren (Jun 22, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Well, it's a bit harder when it's meant to last for more then three days.



But why would you want to do that to such a poor corrupted country with a GNP lower than Afghanistan and a public that would slit their own mother's throats for a nickle?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 22, 2007)

Because for a dollar they'll fight to the death to take over Canada for me. (That is, when I overtake Blex.) Then, we'll raise the tax on maple syrup to the point where we become stronger financially then the US was pre-war. Afterwards, we will be declared 'Supreme ruler of all the Rich Countries' by those who fear to face my wrath.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 22, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Also, I agree that I'm not particularly liking the spill-off we've been getting from 100K.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> Germanium was right. This thread REALLY REALLY REALLY *DOES* suck.
> 
> 
> BIG TIME.



Thanks Eric.


----------



## Naren (Jun 22, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Because for a dollar they'll fight to the death to take over Canada for me. (That is, when I overtake Blex.) Then, we'll raise the tax on maple syrup to the point where we become stronger financially then the US was pre-war. Afterwards, we will be declared 'Supreme ruler of all the Rich Countries' by those who fear to face my wrath.



You... you're mad... ABSOLUTELY MAD, I tell you!!

Especially since Blexico doesn't have the population to take over Prince Edward Island.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 22, 2007)

Oswaldo, I see your space and raise you:


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> You... you're mad... ABSOLUTELY MAD, I tell you!!
> 
> Especially since Blexico doesn't have the population to take over Prince Edward Island.



Then Coney Island it is! 


Stitch, what did you raise? There wasn't anything there.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 22, 2007)

Good evening.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 22, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Good evening.



Maybe where you live...


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 22, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Maybe where you live...



No, not even here.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 22, 2007)

So, what's the point?


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 22, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> So, what's the point?



Yes.


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 22, 2007)

Chris said:


>


----------



## Blexican (Jun 22, 2007)

Chris said:


>





Coney Island is too small. Rhode Island would do much better. Make the inhabitants vacate to New Hampshire, then we will call that our new homeland.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 22, 2007)

This is ludicrous!



















SPACES












YES










SPACES


----------



## Blexican (Jun 22, 2007)

What, would you say, is ludicrous, Mike from Fredericksburg, VA? 



































































































































































































































































Spaces, you say?

































































































































































































































































































































I'll give you spaces!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 22, 2007)

^

< THIS >

ludicrous!!

Mike is ludicrous, Fredericksburg, VA is ludicrous, Chewy is ludicrous, spaces are ludicrous. Why does this thread exist!? To be ludicrous! WhAT!?


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 22, 2007)

This thread is high on whitespace content.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 22, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> This thread is high on whitespace content.



I think it's greyspace.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 22, 2007)

This thread pwns. 

Even Chris doesn't get it!

Neither do any of you punks. Blex, your spaces, once proud, seem insignificant next to the power of the Stitchspace.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 22, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> This thread pwns.
> 
> Even Chris doesn't get it!
> 
> Neither do any of you punks. Blex, your spaces, once proud, seem insignificant next to the power of the *Oz*space.


Fixed. 

 
This is so inside, even the mods and admin don't get it.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 23, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> This is so inside, even the mods and admin don't get it.



I don't get it either.  































































































































































































































































































































































































































But I doubt I care.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 23, 2007)

Stumping the mods is like my morning coffee. It's rich, satisfying, and brown, like the sick jokes we share in this thread.































































































































































































































































































































To some, my words are hard to understand. If this is the case, then I add you to the list of those I've stumped. 






































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































See, I like spacing, but I also like throwing random garbage in the spaces at some point. Having huge spaces makes people want to just scroll down to the end of the post. To this phenomenon, I say 


















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































I am unbelievably drunk right now. 























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Cheers, mates!


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 23, 2007)

OzzyC...



































































































































































































































































































































is undeniably...




































































































































































































































































































































sober. And he's go....


































































































































































































































































































































-ing to stay that way. 



































































































































































































































































































































Where are my....


































































































































































































































































































































Canadian slaves that...


































































































































































































































































































































will make up an army for me. 



































































































































































































































































































































I am b


































































































































































































































































































































-eing spntanious, 


































































































































































































































































































































I a-


































































































































































































































































































































-m being spontaneous.


































































































































































































































































































































We're like th-


































































































































































































































































































































-e rash you can't



































































































































































































































































































































cure, so you buy Ben-


































































































































































































































































































































-gay, and you spread it all ov-


































































































































































































































































































































-er yourself before you realize you can't sit down, sin-


































































































































































































































































































































-ce you have ointment on you that coul-



































































































































































































































































































































-d ruin your stuff, so then you don't sleep. 


































































































































































































































































































































and since you don't sleep, you need something to keep you oc-


































































































































































































































































































































-cupied, but you won't find that here. B-


































































































































































































































































































































-ut you keep looking anyway, the you start scratching your head, since you don'-


































































































































































































































































































































-t get the jokes, and we laugh at it more, s-


































































































































































































































































































































-ince you don't get it, then you die of depre-


































































































































































































































































































































-ssion, and we keep laughing. 


































































































































































































































































































































Now your dead.


































































































































































































































































































































Go ahead, close the window, 


































































































































































































































































































































Now.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 23, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Now.



Say what?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 23, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Say what?


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 23, 2007)

OzzyC said:


>


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 23, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 23, 2007)

OzzyC said:


>



 

 

 

 



OzzyC said:


>


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 23, 2007)

n00bs, they don't even know proper spacing etiquette.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm tired of the new kids.



How are you doing, Oswaldo?

JESUS CHRIST Blex has actually _signed off_ msn! He normally stays logged in all the time


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 23, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I'm tired of the new kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty decent, I've got me some Ubuntu lovin' wub, and I'm the only one that can get on that computer. woohoo: to a lack of guest accounts.) I can get on the internet with it if I steal the ethernet cord, and have done some downloading and updates on it.

Tomorrow I should be seeing a lutheir friend of mine who will hopefully help me with a PU install soon (And possibly get a guitar from him at some point).


----------



## Blexican (Jun 23, 2007)

My Trillian decided to update itself and now it's on Basic...so I have to re-download Trillian pro, 'cause Basic sucks. How you be stitchy and ozzy?

What kind of PU(s) are you having installed?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 23, 2007)

AN7/DS7
Turns out he can't help, though. I'll be figuring it out on my own.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 23, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> AN7/DS7
> Turns out he can't help, though. I'll be figuring it out on my own.



What's the trouble, exactly?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 23, 2007)

He works with acoustics, wiring and schematics aren't his thing.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 23, 2007)

Ah. Have you thought about installing the pups yourself?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 23, 2007)

That's what I meant by "I'll be figuring it out on my own."
But, I'll also have to get the solder and gun along with the materials now.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 24, 2007)

You can borrow mine if you want.  I'll be doing an Invader install soon on my Charvel or one of my Strats so I'll tel you how it goes. .

I also have the new Seymour Duncans on order for my RG7420 as soon as they come out. 

Blex? What about your pickups?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 25, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> You can borrow mine if you want.  I'll be doing an Invader install soon on my Charvel or one of my Strats so I'll tel you how it goes. .
> 
> I also have the new Seymour Duncans on order for my RG7420 as soon as they come out.
> 
> Blex? What about your pickups?



Sure, can you send me a few bucks for a plane ticket and cab to and from your house? Fedex can get expensive, and there's the chance it could get lost. (That is, before I get the chance to loose it. )

A bit of news, My mom said before that she'll buy the gun for me.  I'm really excited at that because last night I did a few calculations, and I'll be spending 210 for this PU switch for materials alone.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 25, 2007)

I personally could put anything in my 7 at this point, as I'm really underwhelmed with the stock pickups right now. I'm really considering a Blaze Custom for my bridge. 210 seems expensive...


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 25, 2007)

$150- PUS (The only place I could find a DS7 it cost $80) 
$14- 3 way
$24- 2 500k push-push pots 
$6- wire
$1- caps
$14- shipping (2 sources for equip)
The official total was 209.19 for all of it.

It adds up quick.


----------



## Naren (Jun 25, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I personally could put anything in my 7 at this point, as I'm really underwhelmed with the stock pickups right now. I'm really considering a Blaze Custom for my bridge. 210 seems expensive...



Blaze Custom =


----------



## yevetz (Jun 25, 2007)

Thead on F I R E


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jun 25, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Thead on F I R E



Thanks, Vova.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 25, 2007)

Has anyone notcied that Mr. Test hasn't posted a thread lately?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 26, 2007)

I noticed my rep wasn't going up as fast as before; so, yes, I did notice.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 26, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Has anyone notcied that Mr. Test hasn't posted a thread lately?



It's almost as if Darth Vader's gone and scared him off...



OzzyC said:


> I noticed my rep wasn't going up as fast as before; so, yes, I did notice.



Mine hasn't gone up in a while either.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 26, 2007)

You guys can fuck off. I haven;t had rep in six days. So screw you.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 27, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> You guys can fuck off. I haven;t had rep in six days. So screw you.



And what about me?



stitch216 said:


>


----------



## Blexican (Jun 27, 2007)

Holy poop on a stick.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 27, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> You guys can fuck off. I haven;t had rep in six days. So screw you.



You got 1527 posts.


----------



## Scott (Jun 27, 2007)

What the hell? Why is this thread still going on!?


----------



## Naren (Jun 27, 2007)

Scott said:


> What the hell? Why is this thread still going on!?



Excellent question. It hasn't even had anything to with Ozzy's ABCs for the last 37 pages or so.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 27, 2007)

Scott said:


> What the hell? Why is this thread still going on!?



Due to the uber-awesomeness of three forumites found within this thread. 



Naren said:


> Excellent question. It hasn't even had anything to with Ozzy's ABCs for the last 37 pages or so.



Or has it? [action=OzzyC] only sees 21 pages, because all the tr00 forumers set the posts per page option to 20.[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 28, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> * OzzyC only sees 21 pages, because all the tr00 forumers set the posts per page option to 20.



n00b.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 28, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> n00b.



 


n00b? Since when?


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 28, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> n00b? Since when?



Yes.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 28, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Due to the uber-awesomeness of three forumites found within this thread.








OzzyC said:


> Or has it? [action=OzzyC] only sees 21 pages, because all the tr00 forumers set the posts per page option to 20.[/action]







Scott, if you don't like it, don't read it!


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 28, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Scott, if you don't like it, don't read it!




The last time I said that to Scott I got neg repped. 
Of course, that was a long time ago when I was doing 20-30 posts/day in the say something about the forumer above you thread


----------



## Blexican (Jun 28, 2007)

......... 
 
 
 

... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
... 

... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
... 

 
......... 
 
 
 



... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
... 

......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......... 



...... 
..... 
... 
........
.........





... 

...
............ 
 

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
 

... 
......... 
 
.......... 
... 

...... 
... 
 
.... 
.........


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 28, 2007)

Smelly.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 28, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Smelly.



Like Pizza.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 28, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 28, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 28, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


>



Pizza> You.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 28, 2007)

True.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 28, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Cancelled.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 28, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Cancelled.



I affirm this motion.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 29, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Pizza> You.



Oh yes, please. 



OzzyC said:


>


----------



## Blexican (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Jun 30, 2007)

Where is Mr. Test?!

Ozzy, you get those pups sorted out then?


----------



## Blexican (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, I was wondering about that myself. <to both questions, Stitcheh.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm giving out free Pizza. But you have to come over, kthxplzbye.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 30, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Where is Mr. Test?!
> 
> Ozzy, you get those pups sorted out then?



1) http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/32022-a.html

2) I'll be buying them soon, a week or so, I think. Depends on when I get paid for a few things. If I have questions about the install when I get to it, I'll be sure to ask.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 30, 2007)

He's back! He heard us!


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 1, 2007)

Where are you two? 

There has been no person 1337 enough to post in my absence?


----------



## Stitch (Jul 1, 2007)

I posted yesterday for your timeline - it would have just automerged.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 1, 2007)

At or soon after the time I get the install done I plan on celebrating by purchasing Still Life.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 2, 2007)

This thread has lot it's focus.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 2, 2007)

Still Life by Opeth?


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 2, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Still Life by Opeth?



Yeah, right.



stitch216 said:


>


----------



## Blexican (Jul 2, 2007)

Still Life is my favorite Opeth record. And I couldn't post for a day, either 'cause of the evil Doublepost merger.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 2, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Still Life is my favorite Opeth record. And I couldn't post for a day, either 'cause of the evil Doublepost merger.



 STILL LIFE!


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 2, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> This thread has lot it's focus.







stitch216 said:


> Still Life by Opeth?



It's a picture, foo'.  













J/k, yeah, that's what I'm getting. 
I've already got Blackwater Park, Deliverance, and Damnation, along with Lamentations. I got all of those in a box set. 




After a little counting I have 150 saved, and with the 50 I got in the rebate from my cell, I'll just get my mom to supply the rest.  I'll be able to get them as soon as I can get my mother to go to the bank for me. And, she's getting my soldering gun and rosin-core solder for me today. 


<uber-post-merging-about-to-do-pickup-install-squinting-squint-of-uber-ness>


----------



## Stitch (Jul 2, 2007)

Haha, my invader = teh sux0rs. 

Deliverance is an AWESOME album. 

I'm off to buy a special edition European copy of The Silent Circus by BTBAM. Nice. 

Blex! What about you?!

:squintL


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 2, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Haha, my invader = teh sux0rs.
> 
> Deliverance is an AWESOME album.
> 
> ...


Send it to me! 

I'll find somthing to do with it, since my PUs might be delayed.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 3, 2007)

Deliverance, The Silent Circus, or the Invader?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 3, 2007)

I really want the Blackwater Park special edition with the acoustic tracks...but I dont' want to buy that album twice...


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jul 3, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Deliverance, The Silent Circus, or the Invader?



I already have Deliverance, so no need to send that. 










Zepp88 said:


> I really want the Blackwater Park special edition with the acoustic tracks...but I dont' want to buy that album twice...



 






g3rmanium said:


>



Really, what are you contributing to the thread?


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Really, what are you contributing to the thread?



Yeah, what am I contributing to this thread?


----------



## Naren (Jul 4, 2007)

The answer is "nothing," germanium. You are contributing nothing to the thread. 

I would also like to mention that neither is Ozzy or the Blexican and that this thread is a disgrace, 99% of the posts here belong in the 100K reply thread or kept in the poster's mind.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 4, 2007)

Naren said:


> The answer is "nothing," germanium. You are contributing nothing to the thread.
> 
> I would also like to mention that neither is Ozzy or the Blexican and that this thread is a disgrace, 99% of the posts here belong in the 100K reply thread or kept in the poster's mind.



Actually, Blex, Stitch, and I actually do have some conversation with in all this madness. 

Ge has no idea what's going on, and just posts random stuff, and your the 5th highest poster in the thread.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 4, 2007)

So I finally decided to pop into this thread seeing as how huge it is...and yeah what the hell are you guys doing? Why not use this to fill up the 100k thread. You know, the thread where you can actually WIN something.


----------



## Naren (Jul 4, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> So I finally decided to pop into this thread seeing as how huge it is...and yeah what the hell are you guys doing? Why not use this to fill up the 100k thread. You know, the thread where you can actually WIN something.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 4, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> So I finally decided to pop into this thread seeing as how huge it is...and yeah what the hell are you guys doing? Why not use this to fill up the 100k thread. You know, the thread where you can actually WIN something.



This thread is dominated by a 15 year old assisted by two 18 year olds, what do you expect? 

This is a 100k thread, just not one that's been commissioned.


----------



## Naren (Jul 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> This thread is dominated by a 15 year old assisted by two 18 year olds, what do you expect?
> 
> This is a 100k thread, just not one that's been commissioned.



I've been waiting for this thread to get shut down by the mods since it first started. I assume they haven't had a look in here yet.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 4, 2007)

Naren said:


> I've been waiting for this thread to get shut down by the mods since it first started. I assume they haven't had a look in here yet.



What are you talking about? Chris, Drew, Vince, TDW, and MK, have posted, and I'm sure others have seen it.


----------



## Naren (Jul 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> What are you talking about? Chris, Drew, Vince, TDW, and MK, have posted, and I'm sure others have seen it.



What am I talking about?! What am I talking about?! I'm talking about the abomination that IS this thread.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok, this thread has been around for a bit over a month, 37 days to be exact. 

That makes for an average of about 12 posts/day, a fair amount, but not overbearingly high, IMO.


----------



## Naren (Jul 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Ok, this thread has been around for a bit over a month, 37 days to be exact.
> 
> That makes for an average of about 12 posts/day, a fair amount, but not overbearingly high, IMO.



But think of the post to quality ratio, which in other threads is quite high but in this thread is at 0.00. That's right. Not one worthwhile post has been made in this entire thread.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey! I had learned something out of it.  



ohio_eric said:


> Where'd you go to school that there are numbers in the alphabet?


----------



## Naren (Jul 4, 2007)

uhm... 

I, uh...


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 4, 2007)

Naren said:


> uhm...
> 
> I, uh...



And you doubted me.


----------



## Naren (Jul 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> And you doubted me.



Actually, with that post, I think it just went below the 0.00 mark to somewhere around -0.55...


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 4, 2007)

Naren said:


> Actually, with that post, I think it just went below the 0.00 mark to somewhere around -0.55...



What if I can incite Blex to do a few wookie calls for you?


----------



## Naren (Jul 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> What if I can incite Blex to do a few wookie calls for you?



That might even get the quality level even lower into the negatives. In fact, at the rate you're going, if you keep working at it, this thread is going to turn into a big black hole with an unmeasurable negative quality level.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 4, 2007)

Naren said:


> That might even get the quality level even lower into the negatives. In fact, at the rate you're going, if you keep working at it, this thread is going to turn into a big black hole with an unmeasurable negative quality level.



Hey, if I'm gonna do something that sucks, I figure I should at least make it count.


----------



## Naren (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, that post sucked quite a bit, too. Keep it up.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 4, 2007)

Naren said:


> Yeah, that post sucked quite a bit, too. Keep it up.



Thanks, I'm doing my best- or worst, as the case may be.


----------



## Naren (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh, by the way, congrats on obtaining the greatest tool in the music universe.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 4, 2007)

Naren said:


> Oh, by the way, congrats on obtaining the greatest tool in the music universe.



Did this one help the thread? 



Thanks.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 4, 2007)

Naren said:


> The answer is "nothing," germanium. You are contributing nothing to the thread.
> 
> I would also like to mention that neither is Ozzy or the Blexican and that this thread is a disgrace, 99% of the posts here belong in the 100K reply thread or kept in the poster's mind.



Apparently i'm not a frequent poster in this thread. 



Mastodon said:


> So I finally decided to pop into this thread seeing as how huge it is...and yeah what the hell are you guys doing? Why not use this to fill up the 100k thread. You know, the thread where you can actually WIN something.



Well, go there then, and win someting. But remember, it's not about the winning, it's the taking part. 



Naren said:


> I've been waiting for this thread to get shut down by the mods since it first started. I assume they haven't had a look in here yet.



Drew both hates it and loves it at the same time. 



Naren said:


> What am I talking about?! What am I talking about?! I'm talking about the abomination that IS this thread.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 4, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Apparently i'm not a frequent poster in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Bout time you got back. Wha'Chu' been doin' last few days?


----------



## Blexican (Jul 5, 2007)

HOARRRRRS!!!!

<blexisbacklikeamuthafuckaspace>

Where the love at, homies?
Sorry for the absence, had a bit of a hospital stay and no laptop 

What have you fellers been up to?


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 5, 2007)

Blexican said:


> HOARRRRRS!!!!
> 
> <blexisbacklikeamuthafuckaspace>
> 
> ...



What happened?

The usual, harassing Naren, working on a few Wookie translations, sexually mole--- I mean, hanging out at the local park. ugh

Oh, yeah. I'm getting a GNX3k, too. I had a thread about it a little while ago.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 5, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah, what am I contributing to this thread?



Actually, you have yet to form a word or phrase in Testish.



Naren said:


> The answer is "nothing," germanium. You are contributing nothing to the thread.
> 
> I would also like to mention that neither is Ozzy or the Blexican and that this thread is a disgrace, 99% of the posts here belong in the 100K reply thread or kept in the poster's mind.



It's hard to get a word in edgewise between you, D-EJ915, and Ge in 100K anyways, so it's easier for some of us to communicate and bond in this thread, being that half of the stuff we talk about either makes no sense at all or is so inside of an inside joke that it's vulnerable to disease and infection.



OzzyC said:


> Actually, Blex, Stitch, and I actually do have some conversation with in all this madness.
> 
> Ge has no idea what's going on, and just posts random stuff, and your the 5th highest poster in the thread.



Call me weird, but for some odd reason, I kinda like it when  slaps our thread around a bit. I can tell he's just doing it in good fun, even if he does hate blexicans...



Mastodon said:


> So I finally decided to pop into this thread seeing as how huge it is...and yeah what the hell are you guys doing? Why not use this to fill up the 100k thread. You know, the thread where you can actually WIN something.



The issue is that any time I try asking how people are doing in 100K, the next 5 pages are filled up with nonsensical one-letter or one-word posts from some of you guys, and with this thread, it's more chill and we actually conversate here. You should chime in more, Mast-o-don. 



Naren said:


> What am I talking about?! What am I talking about?! I'm talking about the abomination that IS this thread.



 



OzzyC said:


> Ok, this thread has been around for a bit over a month, 37 days to be exact.
> 
> That makes for an average of about 12 posts/day, a fair amount, but not overbearingly high, IMO.



You could think of it as being a chat without being a chat, with me, Ozzmeister, and Stitchamania pretty much at the forefront.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 5, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Actually, you have yet to form a word or phrase in Testish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 on all accounts.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> What happened?
> 
> The usual, harassing Naren, working on a few Wookie translations, sexually mole--- I mean, hanging out at the local park. ugh
> 
> Oh, yeah. I'm getting a GNX3k, too. I had a thread about it a little while ago.



Had a Pilonidal Abscess on my ass...was kinda embarassing at first to tell anybody, but I kinda get a good laugh out of it now. I had it drained and patched up, but I need a nurse to come down once a day for a month to change the dressing, which I might add, is the most painful thing I've ever experienced in life, out of total seriousness, and I wouldn't wish this kind of pain on my enemies.

I've been working on my Wookie-speak at the hospital. It's really fun to speak it to unsuspecting nurse's aides. 

God, I so want a GNX3K...I will acquire one soon enough.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 5, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Had a Pilonidal Abscess on my ass...was kinda embarassing at first to tell anybody, but I kinda get a good laugh out of it now. I had it drained and patched up, but I need a nurse to come down once a day for a month to change the dressing, which I might add, is the most painful thing I've ever experienced in life, out of total seriousness, and I wouldn't wish this kind of pain on my enemies.
> 
> I've been working on my Wookie-speak at the hospital. It's really fun to speak it to unsuspecting nurse's aides.
> 
> God, I so want a GNX3K...I will acquire one soon enough.



I was after two different ones the day before yesterday, the first started around fifty, but balloned to over 250, so I had to give it up. Then, about six hours later, I spotted one with a BIN of 180. I jumped it, and now my plans for an electronic overhauls on my 1527 are ruined. But, I got a great deal, so I can live with that.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I was after two different ones the day before yesterday, the first started around fifty, but balloned to over 250, so I had to give it up. Then, about six hours later, I spotted one with a BIN of 180. I jumped it, and now my plans for an electronic overhauls on my 1527 are ruined. But, I got a great deal, so I can live with that.



That's awesome, dude. I think the GNX will make your 1527 sound awesome even with the current pickups installed. Did you find a MFX Supermodels CD yet? That'll be essential.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 5, 2007)

Blexican said:


> That's awesome, dude. I think the GNX will make your 1527 sound awesome even with the current pickups installed. Did you find a MFX Supermodels CD yet? That'll be essential.



I asked Drache about his, but he had sold it. They're 60, right? It's kind-of within my budget, but I'm not sure if I'd rather get that, or save longer and get a post amp and cab, and then the CD


----------



## Blexican (Jul 5, 2007)

I'd probably get the amp and cab first, then the CD, then tweak away.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 5, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I'd probably get the amp and cab first, then the CD, then tweak away.



Yeah, that's what I was planning on. 

I started a thread about cheap amps and cabs a few hours ago, but no one's answered.  

The only thing close that I've thought of would be a Crate Powerblock, I saw one on the 'bay, and if I sell my Spider for a decent amount (around a hundred), I may get one.

For you:


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> The answer is "nothing," germanium. You are contributing nothing to the thread.



Ah, ok. Thanks.


----------



## Naren (Jul 5, 2007)

Blexican said:


> The issue is that any time I try asking how people are doing in 100K, the next 5 pages are filled up with nonsensical one-letter or one-word posts from some of you guys, and with this thread, it's more chill and we actually conversate here. You should chime in more, Mast-o-don.



Germanium is the only dude who does that... and I apologize for him.  We've been trying to get him to stop that...



Blexican said:


> That's awesome, dude. I think the GNX will make your 1527 sound awesome even with the current pickups installed. Did you find a MFX Supermodels CD yet? That'll be essential.



It's not essential if you have SKILLZ. If you don't have SKILLZ, then it would help you out. I don't have the MGX Supermodels CD and I have better tone than anyone else on this entire board.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> Germanium is the only dude who does that... and I apologize for him.  We've been trying to get him to stop that...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not essential if you have SKILLZ. If you don't have SKILLZ, then it would help you out. I don't have the MGX Supermodels CD and I have better tone than anyone else on this entire board.



But, those who can spell and have some skills can usually do better, for one, because they can spell correctly, and secondly, because the have skills.

And besides, didn't you get some of those patches from TDW, who uses modded MGX patches.


----------



## Naren (Jul 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> But, those who can spell and have some skills can usually do better, for one, because they can spell correctly, and secondly, because the have skills.
> 
> And besides, didn't you get some of those patches from TDW, who uses modded MGX patches.



Out of my top 5 main presets, 2 of them are modified versions of presets TDW gave me (I modified them quite a bit). And, TDW does not own the MGX CD (he's planning on buying it, but he's never gotten around to it), so, no, the stuff he gave me is not from that CD.

And I wasn't talking about "skills," sir. If you could READ, maybe you'd see that I was talking about SKILLZ: Secondary Kinetic Inter-Linear Logistic Zythropsis. Ozzy... you have again displayed your complete ignorance for all to see...


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 5, 2007)

Then what does SKILLZ have to do with tone?


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Then what does SKILLZ have to do with tone?



MAD SKILLZ AND STYLEZ I WILL GET WILD!


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> Germanium is the only dude who does that... and I apologize for him.  We've been trying to get him to stop that...



LMFBO


----------



## Naren (Jul 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Then what does SKILLZ have to do with tone?



If you had some, you'd know.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> If you had some, you'd know.



tone, SKILLZ, or skills?


----------



## Naren (Jul 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> tone, SKILLZ, or skills?



All of the above.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> All of the above.



Don't worry, I'll have at least tone by the end of the week, with my GNx coming, and all.


----------



## Naren (Jul 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Don't worry, I'll have at least tone by the end of the week, with my GNx coming, and all.



but to proper use the GNX, you need both SKILLZ and skills -- of which you have neither.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> but to proper use the GNX, you need both SKILLZ and skills -- of which you have neither.



I have the cheatcode to life, people who do what I say. I don't need SKILLZ.

I just read though this entire thread again. Needless to say, my scrolling finger is sore.


----------



## Naren (Jul 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I have the cheatcode to life, people who do what I say. I don't need SKILLZ.
> 
> I just read though this entire thread again. Needless to say, my scrolling finger is sore.



Why would you do such a thing!?


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> Why would you do such a thing!?



Yeah!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm banning your use of the enter key



 <He does too


----------



## Blexican (Jul 5, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I'm banning your use of the enter key
> 
> 
> 
> <He does too



 
 
 
 


 
 
 
 



... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
... 


......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......... 







 
........ 
 
....... 
......... 

......... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
...

 
 
 
 


 
 
 
 


... 

...
............


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 5, 2007)

Blexican said:


> ...
> .........
> .........
> .........
> ...





 < Yes yes, bow down before I! The mighty Leon!


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 6, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> < Yes yes, bow down before I! The mighty Leon!


----------



## Naren (Jul 6, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> < Yes yes, bow down before I! The mighty Leon!



Uh, you're not Leon... you're Zepp88...


----------



## Blexican (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry guys I havent been on as much lately, I'm making frequent stops at the Hospital and the Ear Nose and Mouth cminic 

I have an abcess in my throat.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 6, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Sorry guys I havent been on as much lately, I'm making frequent stops at the Hospital and the Ear Nose and Mouth cminic
> 
> I have an abcess in my throat.



 

You got it from Blex, didn't you?   


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 6, 2007)

I dunno how I got it. I cant drink or eat and I'm finding it difficult to swallow my own saliva. I'm going into surgery tomorrow if it hasn't got any better, as there is a good chance I may not be able to breathe soon if it gets worse.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 6, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I dunno how I got it. I cant drink or eat and I'm finding it difficult to swallow my own saliva. I'm going into surgery tomorrow if it hasn't got any better, as there is a good chance I may not be able to breathe soon if it gets worse.



Ouch, that just sucks. 

Here's the post I was referencing with that last post, just in case you didn't see it.  


Blexican said:


> *Had a Pilonidal Abscess on my ass*...was kinda embarassing at first to tell anybody, but I kinda get a good laugh out of it now. I had it drained and patched up, but I need a nurse to come down once a day for a month to change the dressing, which I might add, is the most painful thing I've ever experienced in life, out of total seriousness, and I wouldn't wish this kind of pain on my enemies.
> 
> I've been working on my Wookie-speak at the hospital. It's really fun to speak it to unsuspecting nurse's aides.
> 
> God, I so want a GNX3K...I will acquire one soon enough.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 6, 2007)

I did see it I didn't see the bit about the dressing though. 

I'm on four different drugs programs its not as bad as it could have been but it is VERY sore still. I hate it.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 6, 2007)

I hope I'm not next.  abcesses must be some kind of computer virus with the way Blex ended up with one, and now you. 

I suppose DM growls wouldn't be a good idea in the mean time, either.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 6, 2007)

Haha, 

tbh though, DM growls don't involve the part of my throat that has the abcess and actually seem to 'relieve' the pain through vibrations 

Its the screamo/screechy stuff that hurts. A lot.

Regardless, i'm resting my voice for the next couple of weeks because I don't want any scar tissue forming.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 6, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Haha,
> 
> tbh though, DM growls don't involve the part of my throat that has the abcess and actually seem to 'relieve' the pain through vibrations
> 
> ...



Haha, that's cool.

I've never been able to/liked screams, anyway. But, I did figure out growling within the past 6 months, or so.  "Resting my voice", if I said that, it'd just be an ecuse to not talk to my parents.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 6, 2007)

haha, well I've moved out so its not that. I'm not a naturally quiet person, I talk way too much. 

Problem is work, I work as a guitar shop assistant, so I'm kinda screwed there unless I really get into squashing cardboard as a "Senior Packaging Consultant"


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 6, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> haha, well I've moved out so its not that. I'm not a naturally quiet person, I talk way too much.
> 
> Problem is work, I work as a guitar shop assistant, so I'm kinda screwed there unless I really get into squashing cardboard as a "Senior Packaging Consultant"



I'm usually rather quiet around my family, they ask me if something's wrong on an almost regular basis, because I almost never talk to them when I don't have too. 
Around my friends though, it just depends. 

What exactly is it you do?


----------



## Stitch (Jul 6, 2007)

Sell guitars. I'm quite good at selling the stuff in our other shop - they sell ESP, LTD, Jackson and best of all Ibanez.

People come in, tell me what they want, and I basically tell them the model they want to buy from our other shop. 

I also squash cardboard, deal with orders, hoover and do a fair bit of repair work.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice, squishing cardboard FTW!  That's be one of my dream jobs [selling guitars, that is], right next to becoming a Lutheir and building my own line of guitars and basses.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 7, 2007)

I wish popping bubble wrap was an actual job. 

Stitch! How ya been pally? Sucks to hear about your throat...must be some little gnome britney spears-fan that sprinkles dust on people when they sleep.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 7, 2007)

What's up?


----------



## Blexican (Jul 7, 2007)

Ozzy!


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 7, 2007)

I've got plans to have my friend come over and play guitar with me. He does mostly country and bluegrass style stuff, but for the knowledge he's giving me, I can live with that. He's the guy I was reffering to a few pages back about my PU install. He's 60 something years old, and has a lot of knowledge and wisdom to share.  

So, what'll you be doing?

Blex, you are required to post in the 'Wow definetly a masterpiece!!!' thread. Now.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 7, 2007)

Alright, I'll give it a tagging or two, in the name of Test. 

Yeah, I love old dudes that have tons of knowledge about music.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 7, 2007)

I feel like I learned a lot from him today, and, he invited me to a concert he'll be playing in next week.  Country isn't really my thing, but he does it well enough that I don't mind. 

Almost forgot. I got my 7 into is hands, and I may have convinced him to get one of his own.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 8, 2007)

Another joins the true path!


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 9, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Another joins the true path!



And he bears gifts of knowledge!


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 9, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> And he bears gifts of knowledge!



Hello.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 9, 2007)

Sevens usually scare old people.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 9, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Sevens usually scare old people.



Hallo Mike.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 9, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Sevens usually scare old people.



Yeah, those fretboards don't do so well with the ben-gay crowd.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 9, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Yeah, those fretboards don't do so well with the ben-gay crowd.



He is from the era when 7s made their debut in jazz, so he's the exception.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 9, 2007)

Ah, I see. Then he is set to start on the path.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 9, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Ah, I see. Then he is set to start on the path.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 10, 2007)

Blex, I'm off to my local Tesco (like a Walmart. )

Anyone spoken to Mr. Test lately?


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2007)

Ohhh, I had forgotten to mentioned that... I killed Mr. Test yesterday.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 10, 2007)

I find that hard to believe. Do you have evidence? Perhaps a photoshop of Mr. Test's head held aloft in your hands? (Blex needs to photoshop that...)

How you been Eric?


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh, I have his severed head in my apartment, but unfortunately he broke my camera before I killed him. I could show you his head in person, but I don't have a camera to take a picture of it.  And it's starting to rot, so I'm thinking I'm gonna throw it away tonight since tonight is burnables.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 10, 2007)

Damn. Could you not find someone with a cameraphone before you chuck it?

Japan uses Quad-band, doesn't it? I seem to recall it does...


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a camera on my phone, but Mr. Test managed to damage several of the functions on my phone before I could kill him. 

What is Quad-band? I've never even heard that word before in my life.

[action=Naren]has heard the word "quad" and the word "band" but not used together.[/action]


----------



## Blexican (Jul 10, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I find that hard to believe. Do you have evidence? Perhaps a photoshop of Mr. Test's head held aloft in your hands? (*Blex needs to photoshop that...*)
> 
> How you been Eric?



Workin' on it...


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 10, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Workin' on it...


----------



## Blexican (Jul 10, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 10, 2007)

Blorb.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2007)

Where did that tattoo come from? I look like a Satanist with that tattoo there... and my hair is about twice that length now (been almost 8 months since that pic was taken)


----------



## Blexican (Jul 10, 2007)

I figured that the shade of the couch hid the rest of your hair well, so I went with it. ;P

EDIT: That tattoo looks pretty evil, too. I'm proud of it.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 10, 2007)

It's ok, we all know he's immortal. Around 3 AM tomorrow, he'll wake up, roll over to your bed, and devour your soul. Then he'll creep back to Arizona, and his his hometown.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 10, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> It's ok, we all know he's immortal. Around 3 AM tomorrow, he'll wake up, roll over to your bed, and devour your soul. Then he'll creep back to Arizona, and his his hometown.



'Tis true.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 10, 2007)

Different national phone netweorks use different encryption systems and blah blah blah. Different phone models cannot work in some countries if that particular country uses a higher 'band'. I don't really understand the system myself, but I know my new amsung phone works in all countries, and my old Motorola doesn't.

Who cares, anyway?

Blex...

EDIT: Dammit, didnt see a new page of replies.

Nice work on the photoshop


----------



## Blexican (Jul 10, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Different national phone netweorks use different encryption systems and blah blah blah. Different phone models cannot work in some countries if that particular country uses a higher 'band'. I don't really understand the system myself, but I know my new amsung phone works in all countries, and my old Motorola doesn't.
> 
> Who cares, anyway?
> 
> ...



Thanks, dude!

Question is, would your phone work in the U.S.?


----------



## Stitch (Jul 10, 2007)

I dunno but I'm pretty sure it would. It costs £280 ($560) so it had better. 

Fact is however that it works here and your phone works in the US so...


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 10, 2007)

Am I the only one here that doesn't get along with siblings well?


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2007)

My phone does not work outside of Japan. Technically, I could kiiiiinda use my phone outside of Japan by taking out the ID card that's inside of it and plugging it into a phone in the region I go to. Then that new phone will answer to anyone dialing my phone number and I think all my calendar phone numbers and stuff will be in there too. Never done it before and I doubt I ever will, but that's how it was explained to me. My phone itself cannot be used outside of Japan, though.



OzzyC said:


> Am I the only one here that doesn't get along with siblings well?



I don't know any 15 year olds who get along with their siblings all the time.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 11, 2007)

Naren said:


> I don't know any 15 year olds who get along with their siblings all the time.



Let me put it this way for you. 

She talks about her friends, a purple invisible floating cookie and a green friggin' TURKEY! 

At random intervals she yells "purple tastes good"

She bites me on my arm, and comments "you need salt"

I kid not, yesterday she asked my mom how to spell 'dummy'  

When she's mad, she goes to her room and breaks CDs that she bought and tears stuffed animals heads off 

SHE LISTENS TO GOOD CHARLETTE!. 

If someone mentions a squirrel, she'll stare out the window for fifteen minutes trying to spot it. 

SHE'S 13! [this one can either stand alone, or be used in conjunction with previous points]


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 11, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Let me put it this way for you.
> 
> She talks about her friends, a purple invisible floating cookie and a green friggin' TURKEY!
> 
> ...



WTF.........dude......I thought my sister was nuts....


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 11, 2007)

That was just a few points that most people might notice within 30 minutes. Just think of all the stuff I've learned in her lifetime.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 11, 2007)

Administer Mr. Test upon her.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 11, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Administer Mr. Test upon her.



Can't, my parents like her too much.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 11, 2007)

Administer Mr. Test upon your parents.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 11, 2007)

If _I_ have then killed, then the insurance money goes somewhere else.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't think COD can be "Mr. test administered upon by peron X" - its merely known as murder.

And since he can't be arrested, brought to trial or even stopped, I doubt anyone would find out you did it. Apart from us.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 11, 2007)

It's still a risk. I don't usually gamble with prison time.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 11, 2007)

Why not? You aren't old enough to go to real mans jail yet.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 11, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Why not? You aren't old enough to go to real mans jail yet.


Yeah, but there's always the possibility of getting the same cell as the 6'5" black man with a questionable sexuality.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 12, 2007)

Goodbye.


----------



## Naren (Jul 12, 2007)

I heard demons are pretty bad this time o' year.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 12, 2007)

Naren said:


> I heard demons are pretty bad this time o' year.



Only in valleys, they don't like the lower levels of oxygen in mountainous regions.


----------



## Naren (Jul 12, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Only in valleys, they don't like the lower levels of oxygen in mountainous regions.



Yar, Billy Joe's farm got attacked by demons this past harvest. Damn took all his potatoes 'r so ah hear.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 12, 2007)

Naren said:


> Yar, Billy Joe's farm got attacked by demons this past harvest. Damn took all his potatoes 'r so ah hear.



I guess he'll have to quit Green Day to reduce his losses nest year.


----------



## Naren (Jul 12, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I guess he'll have to quit Green Day to reduce his losses nest year.



"Green Day"? Is that thar political organization? Trying to legalize marijuana or something? Nah, Billie Joe ain't left his farm in 10 years. I know he ain't involved in no far-left politics.

5 years back, demons done attacked his farm, killed half his cattle, stole all his corn, and kidnapped his 10-year-old son, Jim-Bob. It hit 'im pretty hard, I reckon.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 12, 2007)

Naren said:


> "Green Day"? Is that thar political organization? Trying to legalize marijuana or something? Nah, Billie Joe ain't left his farm in 10 years. I know he ain't involved in no far-left politics.
> 
> 5 years back, demons done attacked his farm, killed half his cattle, stole all his corn, and kidnapped his 10-year-old son, Jim-Bob. It hit 'im pretty hard, I reckon.



Nah, they don't bother with trying to legalize it, just growing. I get the feeling he's been living a double life. Maybe the loss of his son lead to multiple personalities, leading him to believe he was some kind of rock star? That would explain the pictures of the fool running up on stages and pretending he plays guitar and sings in front of a crowd.

 It's just a theory.


----------



## Naren (Jul 12, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Nah, they don't bother with trying to legalize it, just growing. I get the feeling he's been living a double life. Maybe the loss of his son lead to multiple personalities, leading him to believe he was some kind of rock star? That would explain the pictures of the fool running up on stages and pretending he plays guitar and sings in front of a crowd.
> 
> It's just a theory.



He ain't never said anything to me about being no rock star. And, him being 54 years old, I doubt that he'd be able to tour... seeing as he lives here in Kansas all year. And considering his arthritis.

I think you may be confusing Billy-Joe with someone else. The Billy-Joe I know has been terrorized by demons on his farm every year since 1993.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 12, 2007)

Naren said:


> He ain't never said anything to me about being no rock star. And, him being 54 years old, I doubt that he'd be able to tour... seeing as he lives here in Kansas all year. And considering his arthritis.
> 
> I think you may be confusing Billy-Joe with someone else. The Billy-Joe I know has been terrorized by demons on his farm every year since 1993.



My theory covers all of that.  


Besides, the demons already brainwashed you into believing all of that.


----------



## Naren (Jul 12, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> My theory covers all of that.
> 
> 
> Besides, the demons already brainwashed you into believing all of that.



Then I reckon you're what Benny Thompson's son calls "a noob." 

And, for your information, I ain't personally ever met a demon, so that wouldn't be possible.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 12, 2007)

Naren said:


> Then I reckon you're what Benny Thompson's son calls "a noob."
> 
> And, for your information, I ain't personally ever met a demon, so that wouldn't be possible.



Benny's son picked that one off the 'tube. He doesn't even know what it means.  

Sure, that's what the demon whispered in your ear for you to say.


----------



## Naren (Jul 12, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Benny's son picked that one off the 'tube. He doesn't even know what it means.
> 
> Sure, that's what the demon whispered in your ear for you to say.



I reckon you need to be gettin' your facts straight, son.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 12, 2007)

Naren said:


> I reckon you need to be gettin' your facts straight, son.



Yes. 'Cause Naren IS the demon.  +  = 

That explains why Exsanguination rocks so hard.


----------



## Naren (Jul 12, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Yes. 'Cause Naren IS the demon.  +  =
> 
> That explains why Exsanguination rocks so hard.



Woops, Blexican saw right through my secret! Yes, I am the demon. I had only been feigning hillbilly ignorance to trap Ozzy in my web of deceit, but I guess it won't go that way now.

At least I've still got Exsanguination.  (with my own patented "demon vocals" on several of the more evil tracks)


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 12, 2007)

Naren said:


> Woops, Blexican saw right through my secret! Yes, I am the demon. I had only been feigning hillbilly ignorance to trap Ozzy in my web of deceit, but I guess it won't go that way now.
> 
> At least I've still got Exsanguination.  (with my own patented "demon vocals" on several of the more evil tracks)



Actually, _I_ set it up so Blex could find out. I already knew from that time I was outside your window that one night ...umm...looking at the stars. And saw you in your true form. I just needed a witness to prove it!


----------



## Naren (Jul 12, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Actually, _I_ set it up so Blex could find out. I already knew from that time I was outside your window that one night ...umm...looking at the stars. And saw you in your true form. I just needed a witness to prove it!



 YA DAMN STALKER!!!


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 12, 2007)

Naren said:


> YA DAMN STALKER!!!



AND YOUR A DEMON! 



So, what's your point?


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> AND YOUR A DEMON!
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's your point?



There is nothing illegal about being a demon. There is something VERY illegal about stalking someone.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 13, 2007)

Naren said:


> There is nothing illegal about being a demon. There is something VERY illegal about stalking someone.



I'm a minor, they can't really do anything to me.  
You, on the other hand, have admitted to wreaking havoc on Billie-Joe's farm for years.


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I'm a minor, they can't really do anything to me.
> You, on the other hand, have admitted to wreaking havoc on Billie-Joe's farm for years.



That's what you think! You'll be locked away in a mental asylum when they tell you that there IS NO BILLIE-JOE and that you fabricated a story about people who don't exist and folks being demons 'n' such.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 13, 2007)

Naren said:


> That's what you think! You'll be locked away in a mental asylum when they tell you that there IS NO BILLIE-JOE and that you fabricated a story about people who don't exist and folks being demons 'n' such.



That's why I got Blex into this, that way I have a witness to your being a demon.


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> That's why I got Blex into this, that way I have a witness to your being a demon.



So, you're planning on taking Blex with you to the mental asylum? That's not very nice...

This isn't the era of the Salem Witch Trials, anymore. I don't think your plan will go over too well.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 13, 2007)

Naren said:


> So, you're planning on taking Blex with you to the mental asylum? That's not very nice...
> 
> This isn't the era of the Salem Witch Trials, anymore. I don't think your plan will go over too well.



 I think he'll like it there, anyway. From what I've heard, they have ice cream!


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I think he'll like it there, anyway. From what I've heard, they have ice cream!



Yes, they _do_ have ice cream. I don't know how he'll feel about sacrificing his freedom for ice cream, though...


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 13, 2007)

I would. I love ice cream to death.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 13, 2007)

Naren said:


> Yes, they _do_ have ice cream. I don't know how he'll feel about sacrificing his freedom for ice cream, though...



Well, _I_ don't mind sacrificing his (and my) freedom for ice cream.


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Well, _I_ don't mind sacrificing his (and my) freedom for ice cream.



Hm, personally I like to have my freedom AND ice cream.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 13, 2007)

Naren said:


> Hm, personally I like to have my freedom AND ice cream.



Well, ice cream costs money, and freedom mean having to listen to George Bush, which isn't as good as ice cream. Sounds like a fair trade to me.


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Well, ice cream costs money, and freedom mean having to listen to George Bush, which isn't as good as ice cream. Sounds like a fair trade to me.



Really? Then does that mean I'm not free? Because I haven't heard George Bush once since I moved to Japan. Of course, back in the US, I never watched television and never read the news (except online), so I never heard George Bush then either.

Well, if you're in a mental institute, your parents will be paying for you to be there (or the state will be, depending on the surrounding circumstances), so someone is paying for that ice cream. 

Because I'm free, I get to work, which means I get to make money, which allows me to buy as much ice cream as I want and occasionally buy guitars and other such musical gear, play in a band, gig, hang out with friends, watch movies with my girlfriend, go out drinking and eating, go to concerts, listen to music, play video games, and many other things that you will no longer be able to once you've been admitted to the Williamson Mental Institute.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 13, 2007)

Of course your not free, your Satan's lackey for when he needs someone to clean of his feet with their toungue.


And besides, it's ICE CREAM


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Of course your not free, your Satan's lackey for when he needs someone to clean of his feet with their toungue.



I don't know where you get your info, but I've never actually even met the Lord of Darkness. I guess you could call me a lone demon on my own in the big wide world. "I'm gonna make it after alllllll." So, I guess I am free...


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah, until that whole 'Armageddon' thing where you get to see what Gehenna is like  AND I'LL STILL HAVE ICE CREAM!


----------



## Blexican (Jul 13, 2007)

Naren said:


> *So, you're planning on taking Blex with you to the mental asylum? That's not very nice...
> *
> This isn't the era of the Salem Witch Trials, anymore. I don't think your plan will go over too well.



I am the mental asylum.                         

...and for the record, Ice Cream does indeed rule.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 13, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I am the mental asylum.
> 
> ...and for the record, Ice Cream does indeed rule.



Thanks for your support, Blex. You want to head out tomorrow? We should try to get there before the holiday rush.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 13, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Thanks for your support, Blex. You want to head out tomorrow? We should try to get there before the holiday rush.



Hell yes!

Oh, and here's further proof that Naren's a Demon:





Someone was unlucky enough to take that picture before they had their face ripped off by that RG7-DETHMACHINE on his back.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 13, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Hell yes!
> 
> Oh, and here's further proof that Naren's a Demon:
> 
> ...



 That's horrible....someone should teach him to use makeup correctly.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 13, 2007)

I think that's the evil inside trying to get out...it makes his cheeks flush.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 13, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I think that's the evil inside trying to get out...it makes his cheeks flush.



That, or he was thinking about what he did with yo' mamma.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 13, 2007)

You mean after what he did with yo momma?


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Hell yes!
> 
> Oh, and here's further proof that Naren's a Demon:
> 
> ...



 I'm at work and I just burst into laughter after seeing that pic. So I have the symbol for "evil" on my forehead and a guitar with the symbol for "god" on the back of the headstock.  Glowing eyes and wacky makeup.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 13, 2007)

Glad you got a kick out of it!


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2007)

And the demonic skull guitar strap.  I didn't notice that at first. 

I look like some supremely evil character out of a goofy Japanese animation (where the evil guy plays metal on his guitar).


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 14, 2007)

Where be Blex and Stitch, my associates and fellow Testophiles?


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 14, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Where be Blex and Stitch, my associates and fellow Testophiles?



Hello n00bs!


----------



## Stitch (Jul 14, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Hello n00bs!



I hate you. 



OzzyC said:


> Where be Blex and Stitch, my associates and fellow Testophiles?



Stitch has been seeing Sikth live on their last tour with Mikee and Justin, got to meet them all afterwards, and grabbed a pint with them. Again.

Woo!


----------



## Blexican (Jul 14, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOARRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 15, 2007)

What I did today.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I hate you.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 15, 2007)

Germanium, is it just me or are you a bit old to be so immature?  

I mean, your 27, within the next few years you should be thinking about moving out of your parents house, getting a job, a wife, maybe. So why do you spend so much time making posts that have less to do with anything then Richard Simmons has to do with a Big Mac!


----------



## Blexican (Jul 15, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Germanium, is it just me or are you a bit old to be so immature?
> 
> I mean, your 27, within the next few years you should be thinking about moving out of your parents house, getting a job, a wife, maybe. So why do you spend so much time making posts that have less to do with anything then Richard Simmons has to do with a Big Mac!



 

For the record, I thought G3e was a 16-year old kid...jeez.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 15, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Hello n00bs!





Blexican said:


> For the record, I thought G3e was a 16-year old kid...jeez.



Same 


I dont actually hate him, I just get frustrated, stupid posts are for the 100k thread or one of Shannon's sales threads (he really likes that), wheras this one seems like it'd be better if it stayed conversational...


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 15, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Germanium, is it just me or are you a bit old to be so immature?
> 
> I mean, your 27, within the next few years you should be thinking about moving out of your parents house, getting a job, a wife, maybe. So why do you spend so much time making posts that have less to do with anything then Richard Simmons has to do with a Big Mac!



I'm in holidays. And some of your claims are wrong.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 15, 2007)

Blexican said:


> For the record, I thought G3e was a 16-year old kid...jeez.



No, I'm fat and old.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I dont actually hate him [...]



Thanks, that is so cute!


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Same
> 
> 
> I dont actually hate him, I just get frustrated, stupid posts are for the 100k thread or one of Shannon's sales threads (he really likes that), wheras this one seems like it'd be better if it stayed conversational...


----------



## Stitch (Jul 15, 2007)

That all went totally over his head it seems.

Crazy veggie.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> That all went totally over his head it seems.
> 
> Crazy veggie.



 Yeah, it would seems so.

<Stitichspace+1=Ozspace>


----------



## Blexican (Jul 16, 2007)

<Stitchspace + Ozzspace = half of a Blexspace>


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 16, 2007)

Blexican said:


> <Stitchspace + Ozzspace = half of a Blexspace>



 There's no such thing as Ozzspace.  



<Ozspace= t3h TRu/\/\PXxXxXX0oRe5>


----------



## Blexican (Jul 16, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> There's no such thing as Ozzspace.
> 
> 
> 
> <Ozspace= t3h TRu/\/\PXxXxXX0oRe5>



Sorry, the Z key got stuck for a second.

<Blexspace = SHREDZ0RZ ULTIMUS SUCKIUS>


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 16, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Sorry, the Z key got stuck for a second.
> 
> <Blexspace = SHREDZ0RZ ULTIMUS SUCKIUS>



Don't let it happen again.  

<OzSpace = t3h S0N1C MOT10/\/>


----------



## Blexican (Jul 16, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Don't let it happen again.
> 
> <OzSpace = t3h S0N1C MOT10/\/>



Yeah, sorry about that. Happens from time to time.

<Blexspace = JAM WITH ME NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111UGH!! gOD, IT HURTS BEING SO EXTREME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111>


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd be careful if I were you. 




<OzSpace = too extreme to hurt, n00b.>


----------



## Blexican (Jul 16, 2007)

Is that so, pink elephant man?

<Blextransformsyouinto>


----------



## Stitch (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I'll tone it down with a simple...

...










































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































...


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jul 16, 2007)

I think I'm getting close to another gold bar. I gotta think of something new to boost my rep. (Other then editing Stitch's posts. )

<OzSpace=BetterThenYou>


----------



## Blexican (Jul 16, 2007)

How about simply being Ozzy? That seemed to work for a while.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 16, 2007)

Blexican said:


> How about simply being Ozzy? That seemed to work for a while.



Yeah, then they caught on.



I _really_ want a Vader 2x12


----------



## Blexican (Jul 17, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Yeah, then they caught on.
> 
> 
> 
> I _really_ want a Vader 2x12



I want a Vader 2x15.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 17, 2007)

I guess you saw my post, Simon.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 17, 2007)

I guess you could do something with that 

Return the favour as it were. 

EDIT: No joke guys - the scroll wheel on my mouse has stopped working downwards. 

Awesome, but really, really gay. I dont know when I'll next be near an Apple store.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 17, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I guess you could do something with that
> 
> Return the favour as it were.



 
Fine!

(actually I've wanted to rep you for a while, but apparently I'm too stingy and only just got that ability)



The three of us should all get that mouse with the clutch in the wheel for faster scrolling.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 17, 2007)

No scroll wheel downwards is gay. Who the fuck scrolls up the way? This thread takes ages now...


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 17, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> No scroll wheel downwards is gay. Who the fuck scrolls up the way? This thread takes ages now...



I'll try to remember that.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 18, 2007)

I use my middle scroll button. And my scroll finger aches now.












































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Mmmmmmmm...now That is a tasty burger!
Mind if I have some of your tasty beverage to wash this down with?


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

Nah, go ahead, I have plenty of cokes in the 'fridge.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you, Oz. You are a:



























































































































































































































































































































I'm just glad I'm not as big of a spacer as the rest of you. 


uh:
Oh wait...that one's not an emoticon yet.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

We should get to work on that, make my :OzzyC: and :NUDEMAN:, then I'll allow you to work on one for yourself.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

What about me? Can I have en emoticon too? What would mine be?


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

HO- LY CRAP! Simon, I just spent the past 40 minutes JUST TRYING TO FIND YOUR POST!  

Also, the scroll wheel on my mouse is starting to wear, and so is my finger.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

Servesyourightforbreakingmyscrollwheel!Anewmousewillbe£29.99($60!)FUCKERS!(ubertinyspace)


----------



## Blexican (Jul 18, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Fine!
> 
> (actually I've wanted to rep you for a while, but apparently I'm too stingy and only just got that ability)
> 
> ...



I've only seen Mac's with those...and my scroll wheel is about to go, I think.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

What is the mouse clutch thing OzzyC speaks of?

You using a mac too, Blex?


----------



## Blexican (Jul 18, 2007)

No, Windows. 

It's a little button that's smaller than a scroll button and you can pull it up and down with your fingertip instead of rolling constantly with your index finger. Scrolls faster.

I say we just post quick replies and finish this page out, then maybe tell people to avoid page 65 if they want to avoid doctor bills.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

Aye! Greater good, and aw' that!

Incidentally, how many posts per page are you running? I am set to 20 - so we are only page 33 for me 

Its fucking my computer. The Apple + Down Arrow combo is the same as 'end' on a pc - when I press it, the page goes down about a quarter. 

Shit! Broken browser!


----------



## Blexican (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank god we got off that page. I think I'm set to 10 per page, any more than that would make my eyes fall out of their sockets. My end key doesn't even work right, so lucky you 

Also, there's this weird little gold thing on the end of my rep...like a little golden hitchhiker. I think I'll keep it.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

Actually, I meant this: 


Logitech MX Revolution said:


> Smarter, faster, and fully-loaded, the MX Revolution gives you powerful new controls that will streamline the way you work. Logitech´s innovative MicroGear Precision Scroll Wheel lets you fly through long documents at hyperspeed or switch to precise click-to-click scrolling for navigating lists, slides, and image collections. Toggle between open documents with the convenient Quick-Flip thumb wheel, or search the Web by highlighting a word or phrase and pressing the Search button.




And I agree, let's get rid of this page.  
(I'm also running 20/page)



Blexican said:


> Thank god we got off that page. I think I'm set to 10 per page, any more than that would make my eyes fall out of their sockets. My end key doesn't even work right, so lucky you
> 
> Also, there's this weird little gold thing on the end of my rep...like a little golden hitchhiker. I think I'll keep it.



I'll help you get rid of it if you want.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

I think we should all neg rep Blex.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I think we should all neg rep Blex.





let's get started now


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

After you, sir


----------



## Blexican (Jul 18, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOUH


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> After you, sir



Nah, I'm too close to having two gold bars to consider anything that could jeopardize my rep.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

Blex, lets neg rep him


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

and  some more.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 18, 2007)

NO! IT'S MINE! IT CAME TO ME!!!


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

new page!


----------



## Blexican (Jul 18, 2007)

Yay! No more long scrolling! For now...


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

666 posts in this thread.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 18, 2007)

EDIT:  skills to Ozzy. But alas, I am the  then!


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

Ah but Blex, you got _reply_ number 666


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

Reply 666 < actuall 666


----------



## Blexican (Jul 18, 2007)

I got 666 and 669! It must be my lucky day


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

Who got 616? They are true  

Wow, changing the adress script fucks details up


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

Eh, whatever. We all know I'm more 1337 then both of you two combined.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

We'll see when we get to that post number


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> We'll see when we get to that post number





I may have to contribute so I can get it both times.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

I may contribute more so Chris adjusts it for me


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, I may..... have an assassin make sure I'm the only one *ahem* available at that time.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

Look bud, Mr. Test is on _all_ of our sides. 

Unless you mean someone else of almost similar power. 


Traitor! Traitor! TRAITOR, MR. TEST! HE HAS DEFECTED TO CONAN!

O FOUL HERETIC, WHAT GRIEF HATH I BESTOWED UPON YE, GODS, FOR THIS MISFORTUNE TO DECEND UPON ME IN THIS MOST UNFORTUNATE MANNER AND CIRCUMSTANCE?! HATH I NOT PRAYED ADEQUATELY? HATH I NOT ED SUITABLY?! WHAT ILL-ACTION HATH I COMMITTED?!


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Look bud, Mr. Test is on _all_ of our sides.
> 
> Unless you mean someone else of almost similar power.
> 
> ...


Blasphemy is what you speak, I defect not to any false god. I  daily, still. Have you no trust? Perhaps, due to your own inadiquicies you attempt to cause my stumbling? Simon, the fault lies with you. 

I spoke, not of a false god, but of a hired assistant, to aid my in the fight for Test.  leads my army, and General Blex acts as my advisor. Let your words be chosen with that in mind, and longer you might live.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

And where might I fall in this mighty plan for the furtherment of His cause?

Surely, my brethren have not forgotten me, when I have been a loyal comrade for aeons passed?


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

Your demise will only come about by my hand if your ing proves to be in vain. 

Your past efforts are muchly appreciated, but not to the standards of Test.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

And yours are?

Apart from your pretty patterns in the great sand of 0's and 1's that constitute the internet, you have offered very little. 

Your spacage is admirable, as is...

Fuck it.

Dude, I was having girl trouble today.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> And yours are?
> 
> Apart from your pretty patterns in the great sand of 0's and 1's that constitute the internet, you have offered very little.
> 
> ...



What's been going on?


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

well, the 17th was the 'anniversary', and it kind of hit me just how much I miss having a best friend beside me. No one else has really filled that gap. 

I should really do something about it. 

What though?


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> well, the 17th was the 'anniversary', and it kind of hit me just how much I miss having a best friend beside me. No one else has really filled that gap.
> 
> I should really do something about it.
> 
> What though?



I've been thinking the same way, as of late. 

*Takes this to PM


----------



## Blexican (Jul 19, 2007)

Aww, you guys!

The  doesn't hold as much power when the ones whom Mr. Test bestowed it upon are in despair.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 19, 2007)

It just isn't the same.

*sigh* 

*Waits for Simon to go to work....AND CLEAR OUT HIS INBOX!


----------



## Blexican (Jul 19, 2007)

[action=Blexican]thinks all brothers of Test must band together and be all squinty-like.[/action]


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 19, 2007)

Blexican said:


> [action=Blexican]thinks all brothers of Test must band together and be all squinty-like.[/action]



TESOPHILES UNITE! 

[action=Raises] a fist and awaits the other two Testophiles to join or rings so we can become the U|3ERL335[/action]


----------



## Stitch (Jul 19, 2007)

We really need a :mrtest: emoticon.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Jul 20, 2007)

I go away for two nights and this is all that happens? 

Blex; I scored some Toxic Waste for you today, so the parcel shall be sent out at then end of next week.  You'll need to re-send me your address 

Ozzy! How goes?


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 21, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I go away for two nights and this is all that happens?
> 
> Blex; I scored some Toxic Waste for you today, so the parcel shall be sent out at then end of next week.  You'll need to re-send me your address
> 
> Ozzy! How goes?



 I did what I could, IT WAS BLEX! 


 Ok, I guess. I've been thinking about her more, lately.  But, I get by with it. 

Today I had a floor cleaning job with a friend of mine, so I've been out for the past 7 hours. The work itself doesn't even take two hours, but there's over two hundred miles of driving. The pay is good, and it's with a guy I don't mind being around, so that's going well. And, it makes for about 120 more in spending money per month; making my total monthly income anywhere from 140-200 USD, depending on a few factors.  (And with me not having any bills or gas to pay for, that's just friggin' awesome. )


----------



## Blexican (Jul 21, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I go away for two nights and this is all that happens?
> 
> Blex; I scored some Toxic Waste for you today, so the parcel shall be sent out at then end of next week.  You'll need to re-send me your address
> 
> Ozzy! How goes?



Oh man, I can't wait to try that stuff. I'll give you my address again next time I catch ya on MSN, which should be tomorrow or so. 

Ozzy...


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 21, 2007)

t3h 5Q\/I/\/TXX0RS


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Naren (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Naren (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jul 23, 2007)

Simon! 


What's up?


----------



## Stitch (Jul 23, 2007)

So, so much dude. Just came back from recording with my band - its quarter to five in the morning and I need to sleep before tomorrow - I get up in four hours. I just put a look in on the thread. 



I'll talk to you soon, buddy


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 23, 2007)

I can wait.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 24, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> So, so much dude. Just came back from recording with my band - its quarter to five in the morning and I need to sleep before tomorrow - I get up in four hours. I just put a look in on the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll talk to you soon, buddy



Recording = Much fun. Rest up, stitchy. And the rest of you fuckers too.


----------



## Naren (Jul 24, 2007)

Really? I don't like recording. I like having a nice polished recording, but I don't like how tedious and bothersome it is to record it. I'm more of a gigging, live performance type of guy than a studio type.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm kinda balanced. I love the rush I get when I play in front of people, but then again, I also enjoy laying down tracks. The only thing that pisses me off with recording is the setup I have been using...if I record anything, I play it on the beat, but my tracks lag and I have to go in and time-stretch everything. Damn old sound cards...


----------



## Naren (Jul 24, 2007)

It's like that when I record on my computers. But I was referring to professional recording, which I could do at a studio or on my band's other guitarist's MTR (multi-track recorder).


----------



## Blexican (Jul 24, 2007)

Naren said:


> It's like that when I record on my computers. But I was referring to professional recording, which I could do at a studio or on my band's other guitarist's MTR (multi-track recorder).



Professional recording is a total pain in the ass. Last thing I'd wanna hear after practicing a guitar part all weekend long and coming in the studio, eager to work, is some fat, balding, sweaty guy with horrible breath, a comb-over, and no ear for music telling me that I'm playing a part wrong.


----------



## Naren (Jul 24, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Professional recording is a total pain in the ass. Last thing I'd wanna hear after practicing a guitar part all weekend long and coming in the studio, eager to work, is some fat, balding, sweaty guy with horrible breath, a comb-over, and no ear for music telling me that I'm playing a part wrong.



Uhm, that's not professional recording...  I don't know what that is, but that's not professional recording. If you think you can get high quality recordings on your old computer with a crappy computer but can't get it in a professional studio with an experienced guy who is 100x better at recording than you, then you're living in a fantasy world. 

I assume you've never been in a band and done that before. Sounds like something out of a comic book or a movie. Blex: "I made this sweet guitar solo that I've been working on all week and I'm so hyped up about recording it!" Fat guy: "Uh huh... No, I want you to play Mary Had A Little Lamb in that one melodic minah-what-the-fuck-evah-its called." Singer: "I thought we were going to be recording three songs that we wrote last year and have been playing live for the last 8-9 months." Blex: "No, I wrote this guitar part all weekend and I want to play it." Fat guy in Blex's imagination: "Nah, you fucks are gonna play the Dave Newman show theme."

Blex... you really are insane...


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 24, 2007)

($*& I feel stupid. 

I'm awaiting what may be the final message I may receive from the girl who was once my most beloved friend. 

Damn...


----------



## Naren (Jul 25, 2007)

Eh, get over it.  It's no big deal. From what you've told us, she's been a complete bitch to you and you have no real reason to like her, considering the way she's treated you. But... you are 15, so I'll give you a break.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2007)

Dude, get over it! You're not doing anyone any good by moping over little Ms. "I don't wanna be your friend no more cuz I've got a super cool boyfriend." The only person you're hurting is yourself.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> Dude, get over it! You're not doing anyone any good by moping over little Ms. "I don't wanna be your friend no more cuz I've got a super cool boyfriend." The only person you're hurting is yourself.


I wasn't....I was just bumping the thread....


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jul 26, 2007)

Had any god exorcisms lately?


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2007)

Uhm, exorcisms are meant to exorcise demons, not gods. Gods cannot be exorcised by definition.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> Uhm, exorcisms are meant to exorcise demons, not gods. Gods cannot be exorcised by definition.



And your point is? 

Just trying to make conversation....it's not that often I talk to a demon as pitiful as yourself.


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2007)

And it's not that often that I talk to a mortal as pitiful as _your_self.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> Uhm, that's not professional recording...  I don't know what that is, but that's not professional recording. If you think you can get high quality recordings on your old computer with a crappy computer but can't get it in a professional studio with an experienced guy who is 100x better at recording than you, then you're living in a fantasy world.
> 
> I assume you've never been in a band and done that before. Sounds like something out of a comic book or a movie. Blex: "I made this sweet guitar solo that I've been working on all week and I'm so hyped up about recording it!" Fat guy: "Uh huh... No, I want you to play Mary Had A Little Lamb in that one melodic minah-what-the-fuck-evah-its called." Singer: "I thought we were going to be recording three songs that we wrote last year and have been playing live for the last 8-9 months." Blex: "No, I wrote this guitar part all weekend and I want to play it." Fat guy in Blex's imagination: "Nah, you fucks are gonna play the Dave Newman show theme."
> 
> Blex... you really are insane...



Thank you.

You would be correct in your assumption, however I have witnessed the events I described firsthand. I also don't think I said it's possible to get a better quality recording from a home computer than from a stereo, but ok... 

And Oz, you'll be fine, man. The only thing lost that matters is her friendship with you, and she'll realize it before the end. Until then, don't wait for it, and start ing more.


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You would be correct in your assumption, however I have witnessed the events I described firsthand. I also don't think I said it's possible to get a better quality recording from a home computer than from a stereo, but ok...



I doubt you have... in fact, I know you haven't... which makes you a liar... How does it feel to be a liar? Hm?


----------



## Blexican (Jul 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> I doubt you have... in fact, I know you haven't... which makes you a liar... How does it feel to be a liar? Hm?



Apparently better than you're probably feeling right now...you seem angry for some reason. Last I checked, I didn't need to have proof and credentials and a signature to mention a recording observation I made a while ago during a friend's band recording session. You are correct about me never being in a band, though, but then again, I never said I was in one. 

If me bashing the official recording process has been interpreted as a blanket statement or something, then I apologize if I've insulted you in some way.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 26, 2007)

Blexican said:


> And Oz, you'll be fine, man. The only thing lost that matters is her friendship with you, and she'll realize it before the end. Until then, don't wait for it, and start ing more.



We've spent the past two nights sending messages back and forth. It's finally starting to turn around. Although there still may be further repercussions; her boyfriend isn't very happy right now. (Something that has never been easy for me to achieve...) 

And yes, with me being about 230 lbs and 5'10" (That's not muscle. ) I could use some time working on my ing abilities.


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2007)

Mm. I'm about 210-215 pounds and 6'2" and I haven't weight lifted in almost 2 years now... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Blexican (Jul 26, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> We've spent the past two nights sending messages back and forth. It's finally starting to turn around. Although there still may be further repercussions; her boyfriend isn't very happy right now. (Something that has never been easy for me to achieve...)
> 
> And yes, with me being about 230 lbs and 5'10" (That's not muscle. ) I could use some time working on my ing abilities.



By ing more, I didn't mean exercise, but ok 

As long as the boyfriend's still in the picture, your friendship with her is always gonna be difficult. I think whether your friendship ends now or a few months from now will not make a difference...


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Apparently better than you're probably feeling right now...you seem angry for some reason. Last I checked, I didn't need to have proof and credentials and a signature to mention a recording observation I made a while ago during a friend's band recording session. You are correct about me never being in a band, though, but then again, I never said I was in one.
> 
> If me bashing the official recording process has been interpreted as a blanket statement or something, then I apologize if I've insulted you in some way.



You have insulted me and the entire recording industry with no evidence or reason to do so. I assume your friend has a very low understanding of music and then lashed out at someone who knew a lot more than him because he was convinced he was correct "no matter what." 

I laugh at you and your silly friend's band.  I damn both of you to a life of suffering and nightmarish torture at my hands for your ignorance and lack of credentials.  It is your kind that criticizes that which he cannot understand. Nay, it is thine kind that is a scourge on this Earth and should be eliminated.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> Mm. I'm about 210-215 pounds and 6'2" and I haven't weight lifted in almost 2 years now... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Well demons who wield baritone 7's don't need to lift weights.


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2007)

Blexican said:


> By ing more, I didn't mean exercise, but ok
> 
> As long as the boyfriend's still in the picture, your friendship with her is always gonna be difficult. I think whether your friendship ends now or a few months from now will not make a difference...



 I don't think Ozzy will ever be able to be close friends with here while she has a boyfriend (even if it's a different boyfriend than the current one).



Blexican said:


> Well demons who wield baritone 7's don't need to lift weights.



 Maybe not.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> You have insulted me and the entire recording industry with no evidence or reason to do so. I assume your friend has a very low understanding of music and then lashed out at someone who knew a lot more than him because he was convinced he was correct "no matter what."
> 
> I laugh at you and your silly friend's band.  I damn both of you to a life of suffering and nightmarish torture at my hands for your ignorance and lack of credentials.  It is your kind that criticizes that which he cannot understand. Nay, it is thine kind that is a scourge on this Earth and should be eliminated.



Well the band is no more as of April 15th, 2007, so it matters not. Either way, that producer's still a douche. Eternal suffering and nightmarish torture sounds fun. Will there be Boston Creme Pie?



Naren said:


> I don't think Ozzy will ever be able to be close friends with here while she has a boyfriend (even if it's a different boyfriend than the current one).



It's unfortunate, but that's how it works out sometimes.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> I don't think Ozzy will ever be able to be close friends with here while she has a boyfriend (even if it's a different boyfriend than the current one).
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not.



 There's one way to find out...


And demons find a 7 such a fulfilling exercise regime only because they are so puny and weak.


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Well the band is no more as of April 15th, 2007, so it matters not. Either way, that producer's still a douche. Eternal suffering and nightmarish torture sounds fun. Will there be Boston Creme Pie?



Nope.  If there was Boston Creme Pie, it wouldn't be much of an "eternal suffering and nightmarish torture" kinda thing, would it? 

Maybe you didn't realize because you're trying to look at this from your friend's perspective, but it's your friend's band that was the douche. Why do you think the band broke up? Because they were all major douchebags and they couldn't accept that a man who knew more than them was trying to help them out.



OzzyC said:


> There's one way to find out...
> 
> 
> And demons find a 7 such a fulfilling exercise regime only because they are so puny and weak.



You're really asking to get yourself killed.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> You're really asking to get yourself killed.


Really? By who? It certainly couldn't be you.


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Really? By who? It certainly couldn't be you.



By me, Vristikaya, Mystikaya, Jynqwolstilwes, or Akasagarbha: the Receptacle of the Void.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> Nope.  If there was Boston Creme Pie, it wouldn't be much of an "eternal suffering and nightmarish torture" kinda thing, would it?
> 
> Maybe you didn't realize because you're trying to look at this from your friend's perspective, but it's your friend's band that was the douche. Why do you think the band broke up? Because they were all major douchebags and they couldn't accept that a man who knew more than them was trying to help them out.
> 
> ...



Aww...what about red-hot cattle prods? Poison-tipped spears? Arrowhead-tipped floggers? I love those.

I think the whole stink with my friend's band is that they felt the producer wasn't letting them do their own thing so much as telling them what to play and how to play it. There was douchebaggery on both sides of the issue, though, and they never finished their E.P. either.


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Aww...what about red-hot cattle prods? Poison-tipped spears? Arrowhead-tipped floggers? I love those.
> 
> I think the whole stink with my friend's band is that they felt the producer wasn't letting them do their own thing so much as telling them what to play and how to play it. There was douchebaggery on both sides of the issue, though, and they never finished their E.P. either.



NOOOO WAYYYY!!!! DUUUUUUUUDE!!! LIKE TOOTALLLY EXCEELLLEEENTT!


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> By me, Vristikaya, Mystikaya, Jynqwolstilwes, or Akasagarbha: the Receptacle of the Void.



Oh, come on. You couldn't take on an ant colony with those wimps!


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Oh, come on. You couldn't take on an ant colony with those wimps!



 

[action=Naren]remembers that Ozzy is only 15 years old and probably doesn't have the intelligence to learn about bodhisattvas or upper-tier demons yet.[/action]


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> [action=Naren]remembers that Ozzy is only 15 years old and probably doesn't have the intelligence to learn about bodhisattvas or upper-tier demons yet.[/action]



I'll just scare them off the way I did the last bunch of spirit creatures. 

[action=OzzyC] takes off his clothing.[/action]

Immortal or not, that'll burn their skin off and blind them. They won't stand a chance.


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I'll just scare them off the way I did the last bunch of spirit creatures.
> 
> [action=OzzyC] takes off his clothing.[/action]
> 
> Immortal or not, that'll burn their skin off and blind them. They won't stand a chance.



 If they were human, maybe. But, if you're dealing with the Receptacle of the Void, it's _your_ skin that'll be burned off, _you_ who will be blinded, _you_ who will not stand a chance, and _you_ who will be hurled into a world of emptiness and neverending fear where you... will... die... young Oswaldo... 

Whatever "spirit creatures" you faced before, I can assure you they were just wandering souls on par with yourself, not demons, bodhisattvas, and eternal entities of evil incarnate and emptiness incarnate.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> If they were human, maybe. But, if you're dealing with the Receptacle of the Void, it's _your_ skin that'll be burned off, _you_ who will be blinded, _you_ who will not stand a chance, and _you_ who will be hurled into a world of emptiness and neverending fear where you... will... die... young Oswaldo...



*calls for Blex* Let's skip out on the asylum. We're taking a road trip. TO HELL!


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> *calls for Blex* Let's skip out on the asylum. We're taking a road trip. TO HELL!



Looks like it. A roadtrip from which you shall not return.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> Looks like it. A roadtrip from which you shall not return.








You're a fuckin' demon!


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 26, 2007)

Blexican said:


> You're a fuckin' demon!



Actually, the female demons don't like him that much. They say he's really weak and pass him up. So he's a virgin demon.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 27, 2007)

Burn!


----------



## Stitch (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jul 27, 2007)

stitch216 said:


>



T3H \/\/U|3Z

How be, Simon?


----------



## Naren (Jul 27, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Actually, the female demons don't like him that much. They say he's really weak and pass him up. So he's a virgin demon.



Never seen that demon before... In fact, he... he doesn't even look like a demon... He looks like a human masquerading as a parody of a demon with minimal props and makeup... 

Blex, where did you find that loooosah?


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Jul 28, 2007)

I wouldn't go as far as to say that I am back, but I haven't really been on here the last week. 

What did I miss?


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 28, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to say that I am back, but I haven't really been on here the last week.
> 
> What did I miss?



Not too much, actually.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 28, 2007)

Chis still rules. 

Andy Van Hatcher...


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 28, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Chis still rules.
> 
> Andy Van Hatcher...



Yeah, that was about it.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 29, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Chis still rules.
> 
> Andy Van Hatcher...



What?!?!?!?! How dare you noob! OMGZORS!!! Andy Van Hatcher is T3H SONIC MOTIONZORS!!!!!!!!11!!11!!1 He'll dance circles around your balls and play li3k 
50-bajillion notes per nanosecond and cook an omelet at the same time!!!111!!!1
[/sarcasm]



And Naren, that's Jason Lee, playing Azrael, in the film Dogma.


----------



## Naren (Jul 29, 2007)

Blexican said:


> And Naren, that's Jason Lee, playing Azrael, in the film Dogma.



A movie, eh? No wonder the blatant incorrectness.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh, really?


----------



## Stitch (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jul 29, 2007)

...


----------



## Stitch (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jul 29, 2007)

Find it?


----------



## Stitch (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jul 30, 2007)

Check your email.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 1, 2007)

Not cool. I shouldn't be able to double post in a thread like this.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 1, 2007)

Where the hell is Blex?!

And travelling to the UK in a box, indeed.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 1, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Where the hell is Blex?!
> 
> And travelling to the UK in a box, indeed.



I told you I wasn't going to do that again.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 1, 2007)

Where is blex? We need a :blex: emoticon


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 1, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Where is blex? We need a :blex: emoticon



 don't you talk to him on MSN? 

zzyc: and  first.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes, and he never logs out, he just sets himself to away like I do, but he hasnt been on for three or four days now.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 1, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Yes, and he never logs out, he just sets himself to away like I do, but he hasnt been on for three or four days now.



That sucks.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 1, 2007)

wub


----------



## Blexican (Aug 2, 2007)

Whoa. I been gone a while...damn. Sorry guys, the moms just got a sweet new computer and I've been setting it up for her...(pirating movies and playing Black And White on the side.)

How are you HOARS doing?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 2, 2007)

The prodigal son returns.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes, and I tried to bring punch, but customs stopped me. Said something about trying to board with a weapon.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 2, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Yes, and I tried to bring punch, but customs stopped me. Said something about trying to board with a weapon.



Blex, when I told you to bring punch, I meant the drink.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 2, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Blex, when I told you to bring punch, I meant the drink.



I did try to bring a drink. I guess it'd be a "Kitchen Sink" in bar drink terms, which means all the alcohol you can cram into a gallon jug. A whiff of that would put some into sweet alcoholic bliss. Kinda like ether.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 2, 2007)

t3h TR1PL3 53\/3/\/5!!!!!!!111!!!!!eleven!!!JAMWITHMENOW!!!!!!111!!!EXTREME!!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 2, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> t3h TR1PL3 53\/3/\/5!!!!!!!111!!!!!eleven!!!JAMWITHMENOW!!!!!!111!!!EXTREME!!



+1


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 2, 2007)

That post- like many others in this thread- seemed like a much better idea _before_ I tried to reload the page.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 2, 2007)

I have found that too 

Its when it crashes you are just like "maybe it wasn't..."


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 2, 2007)

Or locks up your scroll wheel. 









(Why no on MSN?)

If I ever start playing bass, I could use this thread as an exercise for two and three finger playing.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 3, 2007)

My scroll finger needs a splint now.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 3, 2007)

Blexican said:


> My scroll finger needs a splint now.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 3, 2007)

He returns! Where the hell have you been, Blex?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes, I second that inquiry.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2007)

Or you could just use the down page button...


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 4, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Or you could just use the down page button...



You dare question the traditions of Testine culture?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> You dare question the traditions of Testine culture?



Why yes. Yes I do...


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 4, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Why yes. Yes I do...



By what credentials do you make such blasphemous statements?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2007)

Mine... 

My reputation should have preceded me. If it hasn't then it will be duely punished and replaced...


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 4, 2007)

You name _is_ known to all, but you are greatly surpassed by the who shreds in his sleep. In this circle, your opinion only supercedes that of a street rat.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> You name _is_ known to all, but you are greatly surpassed by _the who shreds in his sleep_. In this circle, your opinion only supercedes that of a street rat.



You should probably get that checked out... 



OzzyC said:


> You name _is_ known to all, but you are greatly surpassed by the who shreds in his sleep. _In this circle, your opinion only supercedes that of a street rat._



Oh and this circle sucks. It's a circle for people who squint. like this guy:





































































































































Oh what the hell:


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 4, 2007)

[action=Begins] chanting[/action]

'One of us. One of us....'


----------



## Stitch (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

Read the thread, you must. 

The mouse is your tool- use it. Learn the subtleties of hood.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Read the thread, you must.
> 
> The mouse is your tool- use it. Learn the subtleties of hood.



the entire thread?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> the entire thread?



It is the only way. A test of endurance, it is. Scroll through, as those before you have; then- and only then- will you be ready for the final test of Teshish faith.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

i read through the first two pages.
i have nothing to do tomorrow, so i'll read the rest then.

and i _will_ read all of them.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i read through the first two pages.
> i have nothing to do tomorrow, so i'll read the rest then.
> 
> and i _will_ read all of them.



I recommend you rest your fingers beforehand, and have a glass of epsom salt water ready for afterwards.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 5, 2007)

...... 
...... 
...... 
 

......... 
........ 
...... 
..... 
......

 
 
 
 




... 

...
............ 
 

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
 

 
 
 
 


 
 
 
 




 
 
... 
......... 
 

... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
... 

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......



......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......... 

... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
... 

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......

......... 
......... 
 
......... 
......... 

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
 

......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......... 

 
 
... 
.........


----------



## Ryan (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

Ryan said:


>



Don't make me go :ubersquint: all over you.


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2007)

Ryan; you've used that before in a Mr. Test Thread. Cheater.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

Ryan said:


>



  Make that :ubersquint:!!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

i am slowly learning the art of .


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

I couldn't care less about the art of .


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> I couldn't care less about the art of .



DON'T YOU DARE MOCK !
YOU SHALL BE PUNISHED FOR YOUR ING SINS!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> DON'T YOU DARE MOCK !
> YOU SHALL BE PUNISHED FOR YOUR ING SINS!



ONE TWO THREE FOUR I DECLARE A  WAR!!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> ONE TWO THREE FOUR I DECLARE A  WAR!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2007)

I hope I crash imageshack with that. 

You guys are learning.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I hope I crash imageshack with that.
> 
> You guys are learning.



Damn Shawn! Looks like we Just got pwned!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

damn bro.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

We should hang our heads in shame...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

or  in shame.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2007)

Have a rep-bar, Shawn


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Have a rep-bar, Shawn





thanks for the .

and the rep, too.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Have a rep-bar, Shawn



Can I have a -bar...?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Can I have a -bar...?



rep given!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> rep given!



Awww... Bless! 

Ahem... I mean


----------



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2007)

I shot you up with some, ZeroSignal, but it wasn't enough. But you didn't rep me back, so I won't try again. 

Cheers, Shawn.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I shot you up with some, ZeroSignal, but it wasn't enough. But you didn't rep me back, so I won't try again.
> 
> Cheers, Shawn.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I shot you up with some, ZeroSignal, but it wasn't enough. But you didn't rep me back, so I won't try again.
> 
> Cheers, Shawn.



Repped! 

Come on! I've got 658 points! I'm nearly there! (I think...)


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



Dude... Big mistake!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2007)

Shawn, I was going to neg rep you but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


>



I concur.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2007)

Pop tart!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I concur.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

neg rep? no respect for da wub?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

[action=ZeroSignal]fetches Simon a pop tart in the hope of -rep. But he's pretty damn sure he's doing better than Shawn...[/action]


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

man, going through this thread is a good warm-up for playing a classical.



ZeroSignal said:


> [action=ZeroSignal]fetches Simon a pop tart in the hope of -rep. But he's pretty damn sure he's doing better than Shawn...[/action]



haha...

i'm too busy reading this thread and ing to fetch poptarts!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2007)

Shawn, you may find it easier if, like me and OzzyC, you set your profile to display 20 posts per page. At least.

Less likely to crash your browser that way


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

You use all 5 digits for scrolling?




stitch216 said:


> Shawn, you may find it easier if, like me and OzzyC, you set your profile to display 20 posts per page. At least.
> 
> Less likely to crash your browser that way



How do you do that?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> You use all 5 digits for scrolling?



i could, if i wanted to warm up for playing a classical!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Shawn, you may find it easier if, like me and OzzyC, you set your profile to display 20 posts per page. At least.
> 
> Less likely to crash your browser that way



For various reasons, though, we don't recommend any more.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> For various reasons, though, we don't recommend any more.



what are said various reasons?

mine is at 40 right now...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2007)

Go to UserCP, then go fish


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> what are said various reasons?
> 
> mine is at 40 right now...



Then I suppose you haven't reached the pages of absolute spacepwnage.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Then I suppose you haven't reached the pages of absolute spacepwnage.



well, yeah i did.

my scrollbar was the smallest it has ever been.


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


>



???


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

:ubersquint:


----------



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> well, yeah i did.
> 
> my sphincter was the smallest it has ever been.





Fixed.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

I'd rep you but I have to spread it around first!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 6, 2007)

[action=shawn] thinks that . [/action]


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2007)

what? Form complete sentences dammit!


----------



## yevetz (Aug 6, 2007)

WTF?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 6, 2007)

[action=shawn] thinks that  again. [/action]


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2007)

yevetz said:


> WTF?



What I just said or the entire thread?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 6, 2007)

yevetz said:


> WTF?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



agreed...


----------



## Blexican (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2007)

?


----------



## Blexican (Aug 6, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> ?



.

:buddychrist:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2007)

Blexican said:


> .
> 
> :buddychrist:



Denied!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 6, 2007)

Blex! Where's my emote?


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 7, 2007)

Underlings report.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 7, 2007)

Sah!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 7, 2007)

More underlings than that, surely?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 7, 2007)

[action=ZeroSignal] would like to point out that he is taking them down from the inside . Simon and Oz are advised to ignore that last line... Shawn, join me or die! [/action]


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 7, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> [action=ZeroSignal] would like to point out that he is taking them down from the inside . Simon and Oz are advised to ignore that last line... Shawn, join me or die! [/action]



You are excused from this thread. 

If you knew the vast history of this thread, you may find that mutiny has been repeatedly brought about, and crushed with the uberpwnage that is passed down to us from the mighty Test.  You stand no chance. Conform or your actions may have grave consequences.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 7, 2007)

Dammit... 

[action=]Hands Oz a poptart.[/action]


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 7, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Dammit...
> 
> [action=]Hands Oz a poptart.[/action]



And the brownie? Have you forgotten your duty so easily?

I demote you to n00b.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 7, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> And the brownie? Have you forgotten your duty so easily?
> 
> I demote you to n00b.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo...





A fate worse than death...


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 7, 2007)

This thread sucks.

Discuss.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 7, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> This thread sucks.
> 
> Discuss.



No, it doesn't.

Discussion ended.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 8, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Blex! Where's my emote?



What do you want it to look like? A Petrucci-face or perhaps someone squinting really hard?



ZeroSignal said:


> [action=ZeroSignal] would like to point out that he is taking them down from the inside . Simon and Oz are advised to ignore that last line... Shawn, join me or die! [/action]



[action=Blexican]sneaks up behind ZS and personally ends this inner rebellion once and for all, in the way that only a Wookie can.[/action]



g3rmanium said:


> This thread sucks.
> 
> Discuss.



So then why is your digital trace all over it?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 8, 2007)

WE'RE OFF TO SEE THE WIZARD, THE WONDERFUL WIZARD OF OZ, BECAUSE BECAUSE BECAUSE BECAUSE BECAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSEEE.

because of the wonderful things he does.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 8, 2007)

BTW, The Rep fairy wishes me not to bestow upon Stitch and Ozzy right now...sorry dudes.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 8, 2007)

Blexican said:


> What do you want it to look like? A Petrucci-face or perhaps someone squinting really hard?



Heck yeah. I want it to be Petrucci squinting in front of an audience, shredding up his guitar, then the fans start headbanging and he plays, and you can hear it, then has people bring out his roadkings and Mark 2C+s and his Triaxis he used to use, and all his old and new gear, and he kills everyone by making that music n00b, Batio come out of the ceiling and rip everyone's faces off while Yngwie eats cheesecake.

Something like that. 

Or, teh U|3ER5Q\/IN75


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 8, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


>



What? You don't like wookie rape? 




EDIT: Where's mah brownie?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 8, 2007)

furries...


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 8, 2007)

Blexican said:


> BTW, The Rep fairy wishes me not to bestow upon Stitch and Ozzy right now...sorry dudes.



Then I won't feel so bad not repping you, even though I can. 







rep


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 8, 2007)

Toast


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 8, 2007)

Underlings: Report for your duties. 

Training is about to begin.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 8, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Underlings: Report for your duties.
> 
> Training is about to begin.



i actually read through that whole thread.

i'm ready.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 8, 2007)

Get on your knees and prepare to blow....


















































up some balloons.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 8, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



What? Everyone's done it at some point.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 8, 2007)

Ha ha! I poisoned your wine!  




















Er... I mean...
[action=ZeroSignal]hands Oz a goblet of wine...[/action]


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 8, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Ha ha! I poisoned your wine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's the brownie?! 

I can't properly digest toxins without it's chocolatey cake-like goodness.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 8, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Where's the brownie?!
> 
> I can't properly digest toxins without it's chocolatey cake-like goodness.


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 8, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Where's the brownie?!
> 
> I can't properly digest toxins without it's chocolatey cake-like goodness.



I ate the  brownie.



OzzyC said:


>



 OzzyC


----------



## Stitch (Aug 8, 2007)

Underlings, the time approaches!

I suggest you listen to "Numbered Days" by Killswitch Engage (the best song they have ever written, by the way) for an idea of what is going to happen. Except replace each "babylon" with "enemies of Mr. Test/Schecter players" in your mind.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 8, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> I ate the  brownie.
> 
> 
> 
> OzzyC



I thought we had gotten rid of you?



How's your mom's basement looking these days? I hope you keep it clean, seeing as you live in there.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 8, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> I ate the  brownie.
> 
> 
> 
> OzzyC



OOOOOOOHHHH!!!! You did _NOT_ just eat his brownie!!! Oh hno hyu dih-hent! :chicofingerclicking:

Dammit...





stitch216 said:


> Underlings, the time approaches!
> 
> I suggest you listen to "Numbered Days" by Killswitch Engage (the best song they have ever written, by the way) for an idea of what is going to happen. Except replace each "babylon" with "enemies of Mr. Test/Schecter players" in your mind.



Sah! If you fall in combat (or Kombat?) can I have your K7?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 8, 2007)

You can have it for £650.

£600 for a  photo of yourself, preferably in uniform.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 8, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> You can have it for £650.
> 
> £600 for a  photo of yourself, preferably in uniform.



No dice!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 8, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Sah! If you fall in combat (or Kombat?) can I have your K7?



If _you_ fall in battle, it will be to me. I will have no soldier die to the enemy. 



ZeroSignal said:


> No dice!



Have have been de-ranked and demmed untr00 for threatening a higher ranked officer. 

I am the law. The judge. And bringer of justice.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 8, 2007)

Actually it was just a random picture of charles bronson...


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 8, 2007)

Anc actually, you are still untr00. 


BROWNIE!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyways, this Bronson is much cooler:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 8, 2007)

:yawn:


----------



## Stitch (Aug 8, 2007)

I vote he be banished. 

Anyone with me? Free e-rep! 



Fight amongst yourselves, jackals...


----------



## Blexican (Aug 9, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Anyways, this Bronson is much cooler:



Looks like Gravy to me...and have you seen his custom Ibby with the scalloped frets?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 9, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I vote he be banished.
> 
> Anyone with me? Free e-rep!
> 
> ...



As First in Charge of ing, I second this movement. 












...And I agree, he should be banished. 



Fun Fact: Of all open threads, this is the 5th highest in post count- and of those five, the only one that is not a sticky.


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 9, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I thought we had gotten rid of you?



Hey, how's it hanging?


















OzzyC said:


> How's your mom's basement looking these days? I hope you keep it clean, seeing as you live in there.



 n00b.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 9, 2007)

Check out my new clip, Hoars.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/34351-more-bullshit-blex.html


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 9, 2007)

:yawn:


----------



## Blexican (Aug 9, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> :yawn:



I know my clip's repetitive but geez...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 9, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I know my clip's repetitive but geez...



Nah. I'm just :yawn:ing about the whole "I vote him out of our precious clique" thing!


----------



## Blexican (Aug 9, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Nah. I'm just :yawn:ing about the whole "I vote him out of our precious clique" thing!



Oh, ok.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm voting we ban Ozzy from this thread.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd really hate to pull a Ge, but:



Naren said:


> I'm voting we ban Ozzy from this thread.


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2007)

No, I knew you were just itching to pull a Geranium on us. You probably had been wanting to do that for a couple months now. 

I once again re-emphasize my call for the banning of Ozzy from this thread.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 10, 2007)

ban oz?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 10, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>


Your support is apreciated.

I promote you to Private 1st class.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 10, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Your support is apreciated.
> 
> I promote you to Private 1st class.


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> ban oz?



Hey, you're right! That's a great idea!  We should ban Oz! I wish I had thought of it.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 10, 2007)

Naren said:


> Hey, you're right! That's a great idea!  We should ban Oz! I wish I had thought of it.




i can't even express the amount of  i feel for this post.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 10, 2007)

Naren said:


> Hey, you're right! That's a great idea!  We should ban Oz! I wish I had thought of it.



U|3ER5QU1/\/7






...


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> U|3ER5Q1/\/7
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ulbersqwvz"?

Why the hell can't you type normally like the rest of the human race? 



ShawnFjellstad said:


> i can't even express the amount of  i feel for this post.



Then don't.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 10, 2007)

Naren said:


> "Ulbersqwvz"?
> 
> Why the hell can't you type normally like the rest of the human race?
> 
> ...



I can; but I choose not to.


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I can; but I choose not to.



And is there any reason for this...?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 10, 2007)

Naren said:


> And is there any reason for this...?



Just some demon-punk that lives in Japan and speaks Wookie.


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Just some demon-punk that lives in Japan and speaks Wookie.



Heyyy. Don't be hatin'.


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 10, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I'd really hate to pull a Ge, but:


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 10, 2007)

Naren said:


> I once again re-emphasize my call for the banning of Ozzy from this thread.


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 10, 2007)

Naren said:


> Heyyy. Don't be hatin'.



What's wrong with a little hate?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 10, 2007)

Naren said:


> Heyyy. Don't be hatin'.



What? You thought I was talking about you? No, I meant the _other_ pathetic, virgin demon who ruined Billy-Bob's crop, tried to seduce Blex and speaks Wookie. 



g3rmanium said:


> <Mindless dribble>





g3rmanium said:


> <Mindless dribble>





g3rmanium said:


> <Mindless dribble>


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 10, 2007)

Im scared when i see this thread


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 10, 2007)

OzzyC said:


>



Not bad. But boring.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 10, 2007)

VEGETA said:


> Im scared when i see this thread



You mean impressed?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 10, 2007)

nah 

scared...


----------



## Blexican (Aug 10, 2007)

VEGETA said:


> Im scared when i see this thread


----------



## Stitch (Aug 10, 2007)

VEGETA said:


> nah
> 
> scared...



Good man.



How you been guys? Not been here in 24 hours! 

Felt like an age...


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 10, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


>




 Das stimmt mein herr!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 10, 2007)

dude...


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 10, 2007)

Doing good Stitchy, I'll give a full report when I'm back from work. (In about 10 hours.)

I seriously need some sleep, so Imma try to do that now.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 10, 2007)

Wuss.

Okay.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 10, 2007)

SING SONG!!!!

Well it's one fine day to be nude, it's one fine day to be nude. 

/SING SONG!!!!


----------



## Blexican (Aug 10, 2007)

*averts eyes*


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 10, 2007)

Blexican said:


> *averts eyes*



*reaverts eyes to NUDE MAN*


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh herrow!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm back from work....I'm tired, it's late, and I'll probably be up for another 2-3 hours. 


For the first time ever, I heard DT on local radio... Kind of. The DJ was talking over the intro to 6:00- then it stopped... I've requested DT before and he said they didn't have any.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 11, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I'm back from work....I'm tired, it's late, and I'll probably be up for another 2-3 hours.
> 
> 
> For the first time ever, I heard DT on local radio... Kind of. The DJ was talking over the intro to 6:00- then it stopped... I've requested DT before and he said they didn't have any.



according to your profile, you're 15.

but you have a job?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 11, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> according to your profile, you're 15.
> 
> but you have a job?



I am 15. 

It's just cleaning floors. I go and help a friend of mine clean 3 stores once a week. I make 30 USD a night. It's only about 1 1/2 hours work, but there's 5 hours of driving. I leave around 5PM and get back at 12:30-1AM


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 11, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I am 15.
> 
> It's just cleaning floors. I go and help a friend of mine clean 3 stores once a week. I make 30 USD a night. It's only about 1 1/2 hours work, but there's 5 hours of driving. I leave around 5PM and get back at 12:30-1AM



$30 a night isn't bad at all...

but five hours of driving =


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 11, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> $30 a night isn't bad at all...
> 
> but five hours of driving =



I'm cool with it. We listen to music on the radio, request songs they never play, and talk about random stuff.

Today, there was this contest where you call in and can get tickets. He was eighth (You have to be ninth to get the prize), and when they said that he yelled. "WHAT?...YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME!" and nearly had a heart attack. That was funny enough on it's own, but about 20 mins later when they announced the winner, they played his response to being just before the winner first, (something they never do) which was even more hilarious. (Esp since radio has a way of making you sound stupid...well, him at least. )

Anyway, it's enjoyable.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 11, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I'm cool with it. We listen to music on the radio, request songs they never play, and talk about random stuff.
> 
> Today, there was this contest where you call in and can get tickets. He was eighth (You have to be ninth to get the prize), and when they said that he yelled. "WHAT?...YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME!" and nearly had a heart attack. That was funny enough on it's own, but about 20 mins later when they announced the winner, they played his response to being just before the winner first, (something they never do) which was even more hilarious. (Esp since radio has a way of making you sound stupid...well, him at least. )
> 
> Anyway, it's enjoyable.



glad to hear you dig it.

that contest thing is hilarious...


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 11, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> glad to hear you dig it.
> 
> that contest thing is hilarious...



We had spent a good 20 minutes laughing about it. Then he almost hit a curb.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 11, 2007)

Sounds like you kids had a nice day.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 11, 2007)

If you google 'ubersquint' it references you to two sites where people have made profiles under that name which I haven't seen before, and 1.7k threads I've posted in.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 11, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> If you google 'ubersquint' it references you to two sites I haven't seen before, and 1.7k threads I've posted in.



Looks like you've made it big, buddy.

Seriously, it's an awesome feeling when you google Blexican and have your name come up on the first page.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 11, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Looks like you've made it big, buddy.
> 
> Seriously, it's an awesome feeling when you google Blexican and have your name come up on the first page.



I can say the same of OzzyC, except for some guy out of Iowa with a blog and myspace who takes up all until the last entry on that first page. (And a lot more if you allow similar results)  But still...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 11, 2007)

Apparently I have an Oldsmobile, but other than that, its all me when you google stitch216.


----------



## Naren (Aug 11, 2007)

If you search for "Naren," I will never come up.

One of the first things that comes up is this interesting and informative page on the name Naren: Baby Name Naren - Origin and Meaning of Naren (I love the charts )

Of course, that has nothing to do why I picked this name. 10-11 years ago when I was 14, I thought it was a name I just made up.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 11, 2007)

Eric, you are 25?! You are way too old to be in this thread!


----------



## Naren (Aug 11, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Eric, you are 25?! You are way too old to be in this thread!



Actually 24 and a half. That's why I said 10-11 years ago. Somewhere in there. Not exactly sure whether is was 10 years ago, 10 and a half years ago, or 11 years ago when I first wrote up the character "Naren" in a novel I was working on.  

But, hey, it seems like just yesterday when I was 18 like you. Hard to believe it was about 6 years ago.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 11, 2007)

Hell, I wouldnt wish being 18 on anyone. 

Won't miss it I think.

Whats it like to be old?

Or perhaps I mean 'older'


----------



## Naren (Aug 11, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Hell, I wouldnt wish being 18 on anyone.
> 
> Won't miss it I think.
> 
> ...



My favorite age so far was probably 20 and 21... 20 and 21 were two of the best years of my life.

Well, I'm sure being 24 is different depending on who you ask. Some people are still in college at 24. Some are doing part-type jobs at Wendy's at 24. Some are working as doctors or lawyers. As for me, I work as a translator for a video game company in Tokyo. So I just dress in jeans or camo pants and band shirts and go to work dressed the same as I would to band practice. Been dating the same girl for the last 2 years (a little over that, really). She's 27 years old and I don't think that she's "old" (if you saw her, you'd probably think she was about 19 or 20 from her appearance). 

The good thing about being 24 is that I live on my own and don't have to rely on my parents. I also make money so that I can buy the things I want and eat the things I want, which you can't really do when you're a college student living at home. Outside of working, I can do what I want, go where I want, and so forth. I don't have to spend my time at home studying anymore.  There are tons of negatives as well and sometimes I'd like to go back to some of my college years (not before that, though. I absolutely hated junior high and high school ). 

Speaking of band practice, it's pretty late here and I got band practice in the morning. We're gonna be adding Pantera's "Fucking Hostile" to our roster as our first cover. Should be fun.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 11, 2007)

cool


----------



## Stitch (Aug 11, 2007)

Naren said:


> My favorite age so far was probably 20 and 21... 20 and 21 were two of the best years of my life.
> 
> Well, I'm sure being 24 is different depending on who you ask. Some people are still in college at 24. Some are doing part-type jobs at Wendy's at 24. Some are working as doctors or lawyers. As for me, I work as a translator for a video game company in Tokyo. So I just dress in jeans or camo pants and band shirts and go to work dressed the same as I would to band practice. Been dating the same girl for the last 2 years (a little over that, really). She's 27 years old and I don't think that she's "old" (if you saw her, you'd probably think she was about 19 or 20 from her appearance).
> 
> ...



How difficult has it been to fit in into Japan? Its obviously dependent on your ability to learn and manipulate the language, but I also mean meeting people, making friends, going out, etc.

I'm thinking of coming back over for a more extended period of time this time and I'd be doing it on my own probably or with a friend. Ideas?


----------



## Naren (Aug 12, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> How difficult has it been to fit in into Japan? Its obviously dependent on your ability to learn and manipulate the language, but I also mean meeting people, making friends, going out, etc.
> 
> I'm thinking of coming back over for a more extended period of time this time and I'd be doing it on my own probably or with a friend. Ideas?



For me, it hasn't been difficult at all. People on trains who I don't know still stare at me, but most people I know treat me the same as if I was Japanese. In fact, when I did a host stay when I was in college in Japan, my host father saw me speaking in English to another American and commented, "It's so weird to hear you talking like that. I had forgotten that you can speak English." And at a gig a few weeks ago, I invited 2 other translators from my company and I was talking to them in English and the other guitarist in the band commented, "Jeez. Eric can speak English. I had kinda thought you could only speak Japanese or something..." and I replied, "But don't I sing in English in all our songs?" and he says, "Yeah, but that's different. A lot of the other bands sing in English too, but they couldn't carry a conversation." Sometimes he jokes about my English. I was saying, "Hey, your drumming on that song's got a lot better" and he says "Yeah, I've been practicing." and then the other guitarist says, "And I've noticed that your English pronunciation in the songs has gotten a lot better." and I just said, "Yeah, I've been going to an English conversation school. No one there'd believe I studied English at the Tokyo Foreign Language University." Stupid stuff like that.

When I was in college, I made a lot of friends by similar interests or by going out to drink and making friends there while drinking together. I tend to get along with people pretty well. I haven't been in touch with most of my college friends lately, but they still invite me to parties sometimes.

I also have tended to stick in underground clique groups. When I first came to Japan, I hung with the hardcore punk/hard rock/alternative group and started my own post-hardcore band with some Japanese I met with a similar taste in music. Lately I've hung out with a lot of the thrash/death metal/etc. type groups. At work, I get along with pretty much everyone and they treat me as a regular company employee. Obviously all the meetings at work are in Japanese and they don't talk down to me (or any of the translators) because they know our Japanese language ability is near-native.

All of the girls I've dated here haven't been able to speak any English. I wouldn't want to date such a girl because oftentimes they want a foreigner boyfriend to "escape" from their everyday life or so that they can practice their English. And since the VAST majority of Japanese can't speak English, pretty much most girls I could go out with wouldn't speak English. I would have to go out of my way to find one who could. My current girlfriend treats me the same as if I were Japanese. I don't want to be treated special because I'm a foreigner just like I don't want to be treated lesser because I'm a foreigner.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 12, 2007)

What do you think? in the first 10 pages or so of my search this is what came up. zzy: worthy?


----------



## Blexican (Aug 12, 2007)

OUH

I like that emote, Oz.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 12, 2007)

Cleaned it up a bit.


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

Naren said:


> For me, it hasn't been difficult at all. People on trains who I don't know still stare at me, but most people I know treat me the same as if I was Japanese. In fact, when I did a host stay when I was in college in Japan, my host father saw me speaking in English to another American and commented, "It's so weird to hear you talking like that. I had forgotten that you can speak English." And at a gig a few weeks ago, I invited 2 other translators from my company and I was talking to them in English and the other guitarist in the band commented, "Jeez. Eric can speak English. I had kinda thought you could only speak Japanese or something..." and I replied, "But don't I sing in English in all our songs?" and he says, "Yeah, but that's different. A lot of the other bands sing in English too, but they couldn't carry a conversation." Sometimes he jokes about my English. I was saying, "Hey, your drumming on that song's got a lot better" and he says "Yeah, I've been practicing." and then the other guitarist says, "And I've noticed that your English pronunciation in the songs has gotten a lot better." and I just said, "Yeah, I've been going to an English conversation school. No one there'd believe I studied English at the Tokyo Foreign Language University." Stupid stuff like that.
> 
> When I was in college, I made a lot of friends by similar interests or by going out to drink and making friends there while drinking together. I tend to get along with people pretty well. I haven't been in touch with most of my college friends lately, but they still invite me to parties sometimes.
> 
> ...





Thats so cool! How long have you been learning Japanese? And which do you find harder, speaking/listening or reading/writing? Also, do you write in phonetics or full blown Kanji (sp?)?

I can't wait to come over again. 

 @ Ge.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Thats so cool! How long have you been learning Japanese? And which do you find harder, speaking/listening or reading/writing? Also, do you write in phonetics or full blown Kanji (sp?)?
> 
> I can't wait to come over again.
> 
> @ Ge.



Before you go, I must remind you that he is in fact, a demon, and as such should be killed, dismembered and raped. 



zzy:


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

Or perhaps befriended, to help banish Germanium? While I have no doubt Mr. Test > Eric, it is not inconcievable he is more powerful than Shut-the-fuck-up-o-bot.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 13, 2007)

@ Ge


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Or perhaps befriended, to help banish Germanium? While I have no doubt Mr. Test > Eric, it is not inconcievable he is more powerful than Shut-the-fuck-up-o-bot.



A valid point. 


But, afterwards, I motion that we kill, dismember and rape him JJ style.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm pretty sure JJ dismembers and kills _as_ he rapes, not before.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

Please excuse my ignorance, it has been a while since I studied his technique, I suppose it has changes a bit over the years.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

JJ is a nutter. I wonder if he has gotten laid since he first changed his name to that...


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

I support all things supported by JJ and Germanium. 

Together we shall be the Canamericermany Coalition Of Evil Squinters. 

We shall squint, rape, and blog our way to world domination. 

Hungus too


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

Shut it. 

Should you not be supporting us?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I support all things supported by JJ and Germanium.
> 
> Together we shall be the Canamericermany Coalition Of Evil Squinters.
> 
> ...


Poser


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

Bit of an Ensign, isnt he?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

I hail from the _other_ mighty off-topic thread of doom.

Although...I will personally welcome all Squinters.

....and plus, I can't add any more countries to the name, that would be hard.



stitch216 said:


> Bit of an Ensign, isnt he?



 ensign.....


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

I second that.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

That one isn't yours, mate.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> That one isn't yours, mate.



Let him make a mockery of himself. 

zzy:


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 13, 2007)

zzy:

i'm still waiting for this one.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

We all are really waiting for  though 



Santa hats FTW!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> We all are really waiting for  though
> 
> 
> 
> Santa hats FTW!



If you really want one go make your own thread. 

zzy:


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

Post number 1000! Get in!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

1001


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

Technically reply 1000, but still. I think we said earlier on that actual post number > reply number.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 13, 2007)

this is a seriously huge thread.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes...damnit Leon...I'm the UFO nut around here.....


----------



## Ivan (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

eeone said:


>



 Indeed...WTF is actually going on?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Technically reply 1000, but still. I think we said earlier on that actual post number > reply number.



Yes, we had. 

Score:
Oz- 2 1/2
Stitch- 1 1/2 
Blex- 1/2



Zepp88 said:


> Indeed...WTF is actually going on?



I bet you'd like to know.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 13, 2007)

...




oh. i get it. it's kinda like playground?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

I think i get more than one for post 1000. This is where we get to begin to implement our plan Ozzy. 

If Blex was ever on msn I would share it with him, too.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I think i get more than one for post 1000. This is where we get to begin to implement our plan Ozzy.
> 
> If Blex was ever on msn I would share it with him, too.



No, just 1 for each epic post, and 1/2 for the reply epic post. That's how it works. 

Now?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 13, 2007)

ok. i don't know what's going on.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

Begin, not actually do it. We have to work towards it.

Starting with:

Underlings - we need to have 1,500 posts before you can reap the rewards of this system. Go forth and spread age, but do not fraternise with Germanium in any way, nor turn this thread into the abominable 100k thread.

Now, FEED!


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Now, !



Fix0rzd.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Fix0rzd.



Hallo Johann.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

eeone said:


> ok. i don't know what's going on.



And you won't 



stitch216 said:


> Begin, not actually do it. We have to work towards it.
> 
> Starting with:
> 
> ...



This statement is brought to you by out sponsors:




Just do it!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Begin, not actually do it. We have to work towards it.
> 
> Starting with:
> 
> ...



k.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

One rule though, all posts must be rational statments honoring Test.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Steve! I see you there, watching the chaos unfold. Your days are numbered.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

hmm....Mr. Test is perpetuating this madness?

Where is he?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

if you have to ask, you can't ever know.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 13, 2007)

i don't like, yet i still respect Mr. Test.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Hey Steve! I see you there, watching the chaos unfold. Your days are numbered.








ZeroSignal said:


>



Poptart.


----------



## Steve (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Hey Steve! I see you there, watching the chaos unfold. Your days are numbered.


My days are numbered, eh? You sure about that?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

Watchu gonna do about it?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

I think Steve has the power of pwn and


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

Steve said:


> My days are numbered, eh? You sure about that?



ing seems to help.


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 13, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann.



Hallo Mike!


----------



## Steve (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Watchu gonna do about it?



I could close this thread in 3 seconds and no one would care....except you...Zepp.......and.....OzzyC.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

...and Blex and Shawn and Naren and Geranium...

Would you do that to our tender little hearts?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

Steve said:


> I could close this thread in 3 seconds and no one would care....except you...Zepp.......and.....OzzyC.



You forgot ShaunF


----------



## Ivan (Aug 13, 2007)

Steve said:


> I could close this thread in 3 seconds and no one would care....except you...Zepp.......and.....OzzyC.


hehe... right when it's about to hit 1k5 replies.


----------



## Steve (Aug 13, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I think Steve has the power of pwn and





 ^ 2


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 13, 2007)

Close this fucker. I want to see shawn cry...


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

Steve said:


> I could close this thread in 3 seconds and no one would care....except you...Zepp.......and.....OzzyC.



uhh...I really wouldn't give a shit 

I roam in Chris's pointless thread.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Close this fucker. I want to see shawn cry...



So will Blex. Have you ever seen a wookie cry? It is not a pretty sight.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

Steve said:


> ^ 2



 agreed to the second power FTW


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Close this fucker. I want to see shawn cry...



You aren't even worthy of getting my poptarts and brownies anymore.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> So will Blex. Have you ever seen a wookie cry? It is not a pretty sight.



Eh... Once... in the park...


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> So will Blex. Have you ever seen a wookie cry? It is not a pretty sight.



 

In order to keep the  balance this thread needs to exist...though my land is elsewhere


----------



## Steve (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 13, 2007)

Steve said:


>



 if User = ShawnF


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

Steve said:


>



Good thing Chris is off in Aussieland.


----------



## Steve (Aug 13, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> if USER -> ShawnF








Damn....still don't work.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

Steve said:


> Damn....still don't work.





zzy:


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

Steve said:


> Damn....still don't work.





Awesome. Maybe it should! 



So are we safe until Chris returns?


----------



## Steve (Aug 13, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Good thing Chris is off in Aussieland.




He left the board in capable hands....or capable right foot.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

This is getting priceless....


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

Steve said:


> He left the board in capable hands....or capable right foot.



So what exactly are your hands occupied with?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

pwning noobs?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 13, 2007)

:ruarc:

Bugger...


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

banishing a white russian from the kremlin?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 13, 2007)

Da funk...?


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 13, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> pwning noobs?



Watch .gra0. pwn n00bs in Soldat


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 13, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Watch .gra0. pwn n00bs in Soldat



No.


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 13, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> No.



 Well, I pwn n00bs.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Watch .gra0. pwn n00bs in Soldat



 
And?...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

Safe.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 13, 2007)

???


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> ???



It isn't really _that_ hard to understand, is it?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 13, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> It isn't really _that_ hard to understand, is it?



Well I'm feigning confusion so I can hold your attention long enough to sneak up on you fuckers while you're staring at your computer screens.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, that isn't very nice, is it?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


>









ZeroSignal said:


> Well I'm feigning confusion so I can hold your attention long enough to sneak up on you fuckers while you're staring at your computer screens.



Too bad there no way you can get behind me with out noticing.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Too bad there no way you can get behind me with out noticing.



Did you just make a fat joke?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Did you just make a fat joke?



Erep!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Did you just make a fat joke?



Haha, I did, didn't I? Not what I meant, though. The door to my computer room is to my left, so it'd be hard to sneak by is what I meant.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 14, 2007)

No posts in here today? Wheres the dedication to Mr. Test now!?!?!?!!?!?!


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 14, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> No posts in here today? Wheres the dedication to Mr. Test now!?!?!?!!?!?!



Hallo Mike!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 14, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike!



Gruß Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 14, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Gruß Johann!



Servus!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 14, 2007)

Jawol!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 14, 2007)

:ubersquint:


----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)

= , apparently.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Aug 14, 2007)

From the Minor Annoyance thread:


nitelightboy said:


> Mr. Test.



Anyone up for a hunt?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 14, 2007)

Time to kick arse...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)

He will suffer.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 14, 2007)

Blexican said:


> From the Minor Annoyance thread:
> 
> 
> Anyone up for a hunt?



[action=OzzyC] Grabs 1527.[/action]

*chink,chink*

/Scary Movie 3 ref.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 14, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> [action=OzzyC] Grabs 1527.[/action]
> 
> *chink,chink*
> 
> /Scary Movie 3 ref.



???


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 14, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> ???


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 14, 2007)

[action=ZeroSignal]grabs RG8427F and shields it with body[/action]


----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 14, 2007)

zzy:


When's Steve gonna fix the server?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 14, 2007)

Yarr...!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

Yarr...?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

WheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

I'm going to kill this thread!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

We could pull strings for you to get banned.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

don't ban ruarc.

it would be bad  karma.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

Perhaps just from this thread then.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> We could pull strings for you to get banned.



Yeah but then I wouldn't be able to show you things like This.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

I take it back. It hasn't got waves, but simply for showing it to me and knowing me/my sig, I gave you some rep. 

 @ all the others.  for ZS.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I take it back. It hasn't got waves, but simply for showing it to me and knowing me/my sig, I gave you some rep.
> 
> @ all the others.  for ZS.



No problem man. 

Now go buy that beauty!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

At $799?! :wow:

Nah mate. I WILL get Ryan's before the end of the world.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> At $799?! :wow:
> 
> Nah mate. I WILL get Ryan's before the end of the world.



Dude that's like £500! Why the hell are you still here!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

Because, relatively speaking, thats a lot of money. For that sort of money I would expect better pics and a UV case. 

It doesnt have waves either. 

I've said it before, mint, with waves, i'll pay £650 shipped - for the yanks here, thats $1350


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

Fair enough.

So my plan is to have:

Guitars:
Ibanez RG8427F FE [check]
Ibanez RG1527 RB [check]
Ibanez RG7321 BK (fretless) [not yet]
Ibanez UV777P BK [Maybe some day...]
And maybe a beater RG7321 BK as a back up...

Amps:
Line 6 POD XT Live [Nearly...]


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

why the huge desire for the one with waves, simon?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

My plan is to have

1x RG7420VK
1x RG2027XVV
1xS7420FMTW
0xK7
1xIbanez S6CST

1xLine 6 POD X3
1xPeavey 6505
1xFramus Dragon


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> why the huge desire for the one with waves, simon?



Cos waves rock!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

+1 for the dragon!

that's more or less my ideal amp.
that amp is closer the tone i have in my head than any other amp i have ever played through. and i have played through a fuckton of amps.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

Which one is the RG2027XVV?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Cos waves rock!



must just not be my thing. 

i'm more of a no inlays sort of guy.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> +1 for the dragon!
> 
> that's more or less my ideal amp.
> that amp is closer the tone i have in my head than any other amp i have ever played through. and i have played through a fuckton of amps.


Got it on order. Can't wait for it. 6505 + Dragon = KsE, and that is awesome. 


ZeroSignal said:


> Which one is the RG2027XVV?


The piezo equipped flame maple top RG in Vintage Violin - a sort of heritage cherryburst like you would find on an epiphone. very sexy. 


ShawnFjellstad said:


> must just not be my thing.
> 
> i'm more of a no inlays sort of guy.



Weirdo.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Got it on order. Can't wait for it. 6505 + Dragon = KsE, and that is awesome.
> 
> 
> Weirdo.



how much are you getting the dragon for in USD?

oh, and  you lucky fucker. 

edit: now that i think about it, the 6505 and the dragon would compliment each other really nicely.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

Thats the idea, foo'.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

who you be callin foo, bitch?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

Whoever I want, foo'!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh the RG2027XVV doesn't have a flamed maple top! It's all mahogany and imo that makes it look like a table top! 

Piezo's are super cool though.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

Perhaps I meant the RG7CST.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Whoever I want, foo'!







ZeroSignal said:


> Oh the RG2027XVV doesn't have a flamed maple top! It's all mahogany and imo that makes it look like a table top!
> 
> Piezo's are super cool though.



i really like guitars that look like furniture.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't. I really like guitars that look like slices of water with seven strings on them.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

Shawn. Meet my god with an RG7 CST:
YouTube - Wes Borland - Ibanez demonstration


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Shawn. Meet my god with an RG7 CST:
> YouTube - Wes Borland - Ibanez demonstration



wow. that's a really pretty guitar.

you know, i always thought wes borland's potential was severely limited by the band he was in.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd give stitch216's right arm for a RG7 CST...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I don't. I really like guitars that look like slices of water with seven strings on them.



that's sort of where i'm at right now too, though i still do like the occasional tabletop guitar.

my new carvin will have a quilt top with some sort of vibrant dye. haven't decided yet though.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> wow. that's a really pretty guitar.
> 
> you know, i always thought wes borland's potential was severely limited by the band he was in.



Try myspace.com/blacklightburns then. 

I really wish Ibanez would bring back (imo) their Flagship guitar.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> I'd give stitch's right arm for a RG7 CST...





you got rep for that.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> you got rep for that.



Thank ye kindly!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Try myspace.com/blacklightburns then.
> 
> I really wish Ibanez would bring back (imo) their Flagship guitar.



while i'm not a fan of that band, either, i do think its a huge improvement over limp bizkit.

edit: you know, for some reason, i always thought of the UV7PWH as the ibanez flagship guitar. i think because it is almost my ideal ibanez. if they made an UV7PWH reissue with an AANJ, i would be all over it, no questions asked.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> while i'm not a fan of that band, either, i do think its a huge improve over limp bizkit.



To be honest LB was good... Yes even that monkey of a frontman had a certain "vibe" for a while. Especially on Significant Other and certain Chocolate starfish songs (Boiler, It'll Be Ok and Hold On if you must know).



ShawnFjellstad said:


> you know, for some reason, i always thought of the UV7PWH as the ibanez flagship guitar. i think because it is almost my ideal ibanez. if they made an UV7PWH reissue with an AANJ, i would be all over it, no questions asked.



Yes Yes Yes fucking Yes! EXACTLY!  

Have some rep.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> To be honest LB was good... Yes even that monkey of a frontman had a certain "vibe" for a while. Especially on Significant Other and certain Chocolate starfish songs (Boiler, It'll Be Ok and Hold On if you must know).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha... thanks!  at .

fred durst always did remind me of a monkey...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

The flagship guitar? In my eyes, the JEM.

Flagship 7? Any of the old, nice UV's - the MC, the maple/loch ness green one and the green dot. Dont like the newer ones.

The S7420FMTW was definitely their prettiest though.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

CST's looked and sounded by far the best and I will fight anyone who say's otherwise... 

MC's look


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

Your face is 



Dunno, the CST's were beautiful...the S7420FMTW is nicer, IMO.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Your face is
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno, the CST's were beautiful...the S7420FMTW is nicer, IMO.



I'm twice the  you'll ever be bitch! 

To each his own but I can't like MC's... 

G'night! I'll be seeing you muchkins tomorrow!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> I'm twice the  you'll ever be bitch!
> 
> To each his own but I can't like MC's...
> 
> G'night! I'll be seeing you muchkins tomorrow!



pics of an MC?

i don't recall what they look like.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

Enjoy:


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Enjoy:



yeah, i never like those.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

Not quite as perfect as this though:


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Not quite as perfect as this though:



wow. that picture makes that guitar look _way_ better than any stock GC or whatever photos i've seen of it.

i can see why you would want one!

edit: IMO it would be way cooler with a matching headstock.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

Which still isn't quite as perfect as this:




And yes it is sitting beside me...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Which still isn't quite as perfect as this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if i ever got a j-custom, it would be one of those.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

It wouldnt be cooler. It is as cool as is possible just now. It pwns the 8(1/3/4)27's IMO - having tried them, they just weren't for me. I guess I just prefer the last '99 necks - which suits me, they are way cheaper.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> It wouldnt be cooler. It is as cool as is possible just now. It pwns the 8(1/3/4)27's IMO - having tried them, they just weren't for me. I guess I just prefer the last '99 necks - which suits me, they are way cheaper.



guitars are definitely subjective. and you know what fits me?













CARVIN!!!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

Zerosignal, you said you were going to bed. Fuck off.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 15, 2007)

There are too many errors in the last two pages them I'm willing to correct, so I'll leave it at this:

the UV7BK was the flagship because.....

That's all you need to know.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

Shut it, you Dream theater-loving fool.





How was school?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> There are too many errors in the last two pages them I'm willing to correct, so I'll leave it at this:



i like that there's an error in that phrase.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Shut it, you Dream theater-loving fool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better then I expected, actually. 



ShawnFjellstad said:


> i like that there's an error in that phrase.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Better then I expected, actually.



your school started already?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 15, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> your school started already?



Yeah, today.

If any school in the state starts before Labor Day then they loose funding.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

Wtf? Lose funding? WHat is Labor day? And what is special about it?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Yeah, today.
> 
> If any school in the state starts before Labor Day then they loose funding.



really? what state are you in?



stitch216 said:


> Wtf? Lose funding? WHat is Labor day? And what is special about it?



even after being in the u.s. for a number of years, i still don't really understand what labor day is.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Wtf? Lose funding? WHat is Labor day? And what is special about it?



Funding from the gov. 

Labor Day (United States) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is farming country...something about kids helping with the harvest...I think. 



ShawnFjellstad said:


> really? what state are you in?
> 
> 
> even after being in the u.s. for a number of years, i still don't really understand what labor day is.



Tennesse


----------



## Blexican (Aug 16, 2007)

School sucks.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 16, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Funding from the gov.
> 
> Labor Day (United States) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



i guess the farming thing makes sense.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 16, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i guess the farming thing makes sense.



Or else...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 16, 2007)

Farming sucks.

School is out for me.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm back, fucknuts!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 16, 2007)

I stand by my previous statement... 

Hello...?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 16, 2007)

whatever.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 16, 2007)

school starts in two weeks for me.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm finished school! 

I got a B1 in my higher level Music exam!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 16, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> I'm finished school!
> 
> I got a B1 in my higher level Music exam!



no college for ruarcy?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 16, 2007)

Unfortunately I didn't get enough points for the Anthropology course so I will be taking a Post Leaving Cert Course in Liberal Arts and then advancing to do Arts in University and I can get an Anthropology degree that way.  It's only an extra year of studying something I'll like.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 16, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Unfortunately I didn't get enough points for the Anthropology course so I will be taking a Post Leaving Cert Course in Liberal Arts and then advancing to do Arts in University and I can get an Anthropology degree that way.  It's only an extra year of studying something I'll like.



sound good, then!

i'm really excited for my college schedule so far.
i have two academic classes: Advanced Algebra and English 1A (both required courses to graduate)

and five music classes.

and not a single class before noon.

FTW!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 16, 2007)

i got to study my ass off to get into the final year.

it's summer.

it's hot.






and it's goddamn boring.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 16, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> sound good, then!
> 
> i'm really excited for my college schedule so far.
> i have two academic classes: Advanced Algebra and English 1A (both required courses to graduate)
> ...



Extra shredding time baby!

I'm very pleased with my music result considering that I started doing music (guitar an all) only 2 1/2 years ago!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 16, 2007)

for why?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 16, 2007)

Dude!















<-


----------



## Stitch (Aug 16, 2007)

Help me out then brother!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 16, 2007)

Check the CP.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 17, 2007)

give a brotha some rep!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 17, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> give a brotha some rep!



You first.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 17, 2007)

repped nigga.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 17, 2007)

Your E-Phallus seems to like me- it just grew about 5 pixels.  







...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 17, 2007)

Wtf. Is this thread still going?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 17, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Wtf. Is this thread still going?



The last I heard it is...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 17, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Extra shredding time baby!
> 
> I'm very pleased with my music result considering that I started doing music (guitar an all) only 2 1/2 years ago!



only two and a half years? that's so .
that's rad.


and extra shredding time ftw!



Ryan said:


> Wtf. Is this thread still going?







OzzyC said:


> Your E-Phallus seems to like me- it just grew about 5 pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 17, 2007)

Ryan, why would it die?

If Mr. Test posted and commended our efforts we might stop out of the sheer awesomeness, but otherwise, we shall continue to preach.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 17, 2007)

simon's right.

 it up.

edit: ryan, i'm drunk and even i understand that this thread should never die. ever.  ever.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 17, 2007)

OzzyC said:


>


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 17, 2007)

germanium really is a shitty bot.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 17, 2007)

View my sig quote. That is all. Keep it cubic. Squinted.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2007)

Give me erep...


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 17, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Give me erep...



There you go.


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 17, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> germanium really is a shitty bot.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2007)

I say you fight him...

Sock Him! Sock everybody!


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 17, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> I say you fight him...
> 
> Sock Him! Sock everybody!



Sock it to me baby?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2007)

My favourite song in the whole wide world... Enjoy!


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 17, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> My favourite song in the whole wide world... Enjoy!



Devin is quite t3h pwnz0r.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm transcribing the solo this very minute...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2007)

Hmmm... Just got to do the ascending bit in the middle of the chorus, but tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 17, 2007)

stitch216 said:


>



I disagree.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 17, 2007)

stitch216 said:


>



I agree.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 17, 2007)

agreed.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Ivan (Aug 17, 2007)

i am indifferent.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 17, 2007)

eeone said:


> i am indifferent.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 17, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> What the hell has happened to this thread?



Found this way back on page 10. 

Damn good question.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 17, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>


----------



## Stitch (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Ivan (Aug 17, 2007)

E!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Ivan (Aug 17, 2007)

squint


----------



## Stitch (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 18, 2007)

I was working tonight and my friend and I decided to prank call the station that plays metal (about the only decent one we can pick up) He went blank when the dude answered, and said he wanted him to play a 'beer drinking song'.  Inspired by this event of unreal idiocracy, we decided to continue. He made request- this time for Bush- but with a voice and laugh like Beavis and Butthead.  
We kept going for a while- Kiss from the Rose by Seal, Alan Jackson, Dave MAtthews, the Beach Boys, Young Dro, Collision Course, and Carcass made appearances....although not on their playlists.  Almost every time after we called he just hung up. 

Then, they played Alcohaulin' A-- 
BEER DRINKING SONG!  

And you doubted how good 5 hours of driving could be, Shaun. 

So, my question for you:
Who should make the next appearance?



eeone said:


> squint



Don't even try to pretend you know what your doing.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 18, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I was working tonight and my friend and I decided to prank call the station that plays metal (about the only decent one we can pick up) He went blank when the dude answered, and said he wanted him to play a 'beer drinking song'.  Inspired by this event of unreal idiocracy, we decided to continue. He made request- this time for Bush- but with a voice and laugh like Beavis and Butthead.
> We kept going for a while- Kiss from the Rose by Seal, Alan Jackson, Dave MAtthews, the Beach Boys, Young Dro, Collision Course, and Carcass made appearances....although not on their playlists.  Almost every time after we called he just hung up.
> 
> Then, they played Alcohaulin' A--
> ...



that sounds like a funny as hell five hours.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, it wasn't actuallt the whole 5 hours- more like two. We did all those on the way home.

Also, around the time I was making my first -real- request, the Dj was saying something over the air (We couldn't hear it- we had the radio turned down so we could talk) And when she answered, she said 'caller 3'. A bit confused, I hung up, and then we made furious attempts to win....whatever it was. (We never actually found out. )

About two seconds ago- Alan Holdsworth. 

He just said "Alan Holdsworth? You mean from [band name here- not sure what he said] Alright, I'll se what we;ve got." in a confused tone. 


hey Shawn, want to join in the fun? 

6157371029

He'll be on from midnight 'till 5 AM CST

The latest-

Tower of Power. 
"No." 
*click*

Weird Al
"I wish....but no."

NMCC- Meshuggah
"I'll look for it"
Yeah, right. 

Outworld
"I'll see what I can find"
DJ to English translation: Huh?


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 18, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> We kept going for a while- Kiss from the Rose by Seal, Alan Jackson, Dave MAtthews, the Beach Boys, Young Dro, Collision Course, and Carcass made appearances....although not on their playlists.  Almost every time after we called he just hung up.
> 
> Then, they played Alcohaulin' A--
> BEER DRINKING SONG!
> ...



Carcass of course!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 18, 2007)

Request some Ion Dissonance or Dillinger Escape Plan.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 18, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Request some Ion Dissonance or Dillinger Escape Plan.



Will do.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 18, 2007)

i'll make some calls sometime!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 18, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i'll make some calls sometime!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 19, 2007)

eeone said:


>



dude...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 19, 2007)

This thread is gay...


----------



## Ivan (Aug 19, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> dude...


yes?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 19, 2007)

eeone said:


> yes?



that's it.
just .


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 19, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> This thread is gay...



...Only because you're here.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 19, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> ...Only because you're here.



Oooh... You're so sharp you're going to cut yourself one of these days...


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 19, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> This thread is gay...



Yeah, it's t3h gh3y.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 19, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah, it's t3h gh3y.



Dude, I hate you so much right now.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 19, 2007)

i  this thread!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 19, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> that's it.
> just .


oh.


----------

